# Exit 23



## Jarval (Apr 7, 2003)

October 17th, 2003.  11:39 PM.  I-90 Exit 23 Rest Stop, Montana.


You've never seen a snowstorm like this.  October in the Montana mountains can be bad, but for hours now it's been a virtual white-out.  The snow must be at least fifteen inches deep on the highway, and the weather's showing no signs of breaking.

It's close to midnight now, but you've been stranded since sundown in a small interstate rest stop, waiting for the plows to come through so that you can get back on the road.  A handfull of motorists share your predicament, plus a couple of rest stop employees who have stayed on to serve coffee and food for the duration of the storm.

Each of you has places to go and things to do, but for now you're all stuck here.  No one's driving anywhere tonight, and no one's coming to get you out.

You're all gathered in the donut shop, the warmest place in the rest stop now that the restaurant has closed for the night. You've passing the time with a paperback novel or a magazine, or chatting with the other motorists.


Other than yourselves, there are eight other people at Exit 23:

Sat by himself, over in one corner of the donut shop, is a balding business executive of about 50, wearing a good suit and conservative overcoat.  He's working his way through a stack of newspapers, filling out the crossword in each.

Sat together at a table to you left are a short, stocky lady truck driver wearing a sheepskin vest over a flannel shirt, and a young man with South Asian or Indian features.  You've gathered from snippets of their conversation you've overheard that he runs the gas station.

Leaning his chair back against the shop's counter is a long-haired college student with tinted glasses, an Army jacket, and a sketchbook filled with Gigeresque drawings.  He's absentmindedly sketching to while away the time.

Standing behind the shop's counter are two women.  A matronly waitress of about sixty years who runs the donut shop, who you've heard people call "Mabel", and a pretty teenage girl who runs the register in the convenience store.  She's closed up the shop for the night, and stands chatting with Mabel.

A big, beefy truck driver in a cheap parka and black baseball cap sits at a table close to the shop door.  He's got a big jug of coffee, several donuts, and a large pile of fishing magazines.

A teenage kid with long hair and an apron who does the short-order cooking in the fast-food restaurant moves back and forth between the shop and the amusement arcade towards the back of the rest stop.  He stops to talk with Mabel and the teenage girl every so often, before heading back to the games.


----------



## tmart (Apr 8, 2003)

BJ sits in his corner of the shop nervously drinking too much coffee and playing games on his gaudily-coloured cellphone. He advances a stage and pauses to take a sip of hot coffee when the cell beeps loudly at him. He startles, spilling coffee on his polo shirt. He curses silently but the words are clearly mouthed. Shaking his head, he pulls on the hem of his shirt to examine the damage for a moment and then starts to head for the washroom. After a few steps, he doubles back and grabs his last bite of jelly doughnut. A glob of red jelly impacts his red polo shirt, but at this point, BJ merely shrugs and heads off toward the washroom again, licking his fingers.


----------



## loxmyth (Apr 8, 2003)

As BJ approached the restroom, the door swung open, bumping into him.  Emerging from the washroom was a dark-skinned young man in a grey hooded University of British Columbia sweater.  He had chiseled good looks and curly black hair, that was currently shaved fairly low.  Behind black horn-rimmed glasses, caramel eyes widened, as he realized he had almost barrelled into someone.  "Oh snap!  Sorry, man," he apologized, grabbing at the door's handle.  "Guess I should watch where I'm going, huh?"

After apologizing again, he steps out of the way and heads back into the diner.  Straight for the door, to see how the world outside of this lonely pits stop in Montana was progressing.

_Not so good._

"Loving this weather," he remarked sarcastically at the swirling gusts of white that danced in the frigid air.  He sighed.  If he was lucky, he'd be able to get home just in time for the start of classes again.  Turning away from the windows, he looked around at the other patrons for a moment, trying to figure out each person's deal.  "I must be real bored," he scolded himself, as he strode over to the counter, flashing the waitresses a toothy dimple-filled smile.  "What do you have that could warm me up... Mabel?" he asked, taking a moment to read the woman's name tag.  "Something without caffiene, hopefully."


----------



## ErichDragon (Apr 8, 2003)

*Benjamin Two Crow*

A cold blast of air swirls into the donut shop as the front doors of the rest stop open.  A thin young man in a heavy winter coat hurries in and pushes the doors closed against the winter storm.  The man is obviously of Native stock and has the grace and confidence of someone accustomed to outdoor life.  The patch on his coat and his revolver identify himas a federal Park Ranger.

Striding into the main room the young man clears his throat. "Huhmm.  I was able to reach the State Police for a few moments on my radio.  It doesn't look like the plows will be thru for quite some time, probably not till morning.  I just thought you all would like to know.  Thank you."

He saunters over to the counter. "Hi Mabel.  Coffee please, black."


----------



## Sixchan (Apr 8, 2003)

Nick walks over to the counter and stands beside the ranger. "Could you make that two, please?" He turns to the ranger.  "All night, huh?" He sighs. "I can only sleep comfortably in my own bed.  Looks like I'll be pulling an all-nighter, I guess..." He extends his hand in the direction of the ranger, waiting to shake his hand.  "Hi.  I'm Nicholas.  But you can call me Nick."


----------



## ErichDragon (Apr 8, 2003)

*Benjamin Two Crow*

Ben eyes the newcomer with thinly veiled suspicion (the automatic reaction of his people when confronted with gregarious white men).  After sizing Nick up for a moment he seems to come to a favorable opinion, and extends his hand.  "Benjamin Two Crow.  I'm afraid it's a bad one out there.  Best settle in for a long night."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Apr 9, 2003)

John is sitting at a large table that is fully covered in various books and papers.  Directly in front of him is a notebook, to which he occasionally adds another couple of illegible scratches. and arrayed around this centerpiece are, clockwise, a large textbook entitled _Explanation and Analysis of Midwest Native American Myths_, held open by John's left elbow; a couple of photographs of archeological finds and cave paintings; a plate with a half-eaten bagel on it, another textbook, which stayed open under its own weight, entitled _Numerology in Ancient Societies_; and perhaps most incongruously, a stack of fantasy paperbacks.

It was this last that currently occupied John’s attention; he would go for a minute or two reading and chuckling softly to himself, and then start guiltily and jot a few things down, and then consult the numerology book, and maybe grab another from the stack, which all seemed to be by the same author.  The current page was mostly blank, with a few notes at the top.

_#’s- 17  (cyclical, New World)
Animals

17 rare- (elves-tolkien-norse/irish-check!)

Ancestor worship

Origin myths- old gods, new gods
                     (Usurpers) (head of power structure)
Anthropomorphic &/= petty_

He put a post-it note in his current page as a bookmark, put it on the top of the stack, and took a bite from the bagel.  He stared contemplatively out the window.  _Hmm.  It’s snowing.  It’s been a while since I’ve seen decent snow.  Mostly rains in Portland.  Boston, now, _they_ get some snowstorms.  Wonder how this compares._  He turned to the book he had his left elbow on, found his place, and began reading, occasionally taking notes or flipping back to read old ones, again completely oblivious to the world around him.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 9, 2003)

*The donut shop:* (everyone apart from BJ)

You're sitting in the donut shop, when the lights flicker.  "Oh, great." mutters Mabel - and then the lights go out altogether.  Somewhere on the other side of the rest stop you hear a door slam open, followed by a vicious blast of freezing cold air that somehow finds its way over to where you sit.  The wind howls like something alive, scratching and clawing at you with an icy grasp.

Without even thinking about it, you abruptly realize that something is horribly, terribly wrong.  Then you hear an awful racket from the direction of the rest rooms - violent blows, choking cries, breaking glass, and finally one more high-pitched scream that makes your blood run cold.

The wind howls again, more doors slam... and then the room becomes still again, except for the distant whistling of the storm outside.

"What in heaven was that?"  Mabel says in the darkness.


*The washroom:* (BJ)

There's a couple of other people in the rest room with you.  The balding business executive is using the hand-dryer, and the student with the tinted glasses has just followed you in, and is trying to wash ink out of the elbow of his sleeve.  You guess he's  lent just a touch to hard on the box of fountain pen cartridges you saw on his table.

You've just locked the door on one of the cubicles, when the lights flicker... then go out altogether, leaving you in darkness.  Seconds later, you hear the sound of the washroom door being smashed open, and an icy wind tears into the room, howling loudly.  From outside the cubicle, you hear the sounds of heavy blows, breaking glass, and someone choking violently.  Finally, you hear one more terrifying high-pitched scream, then the room falls quiet.


----------



## loxmyth (Apr 9, 2003)

"I take it this doesn't happen much?" Daunte asks into the darkness.  He tries to remain unflappable, but then he could almost sense that something weird was going on, and then he _really_ got nervous.  With the sounds of a ruckus coming from the bathroom, the young law student looks over in that direction, stifling a curse.

"I can just smell the litigation in the air," he notes, to no one in particular.  He's curious about what's going but also a bit fearful for his life, in case it's some crazy with a gun or something.  He figures that the Park Ranger is required to go check out the incident, and he's probably got a gun, so he waits for the man to step forward, and follows behind.


----------



## ErichDragon (Apr 9, 2003)

*Benjamin Two Crow*

"This is just what we need."  Ben, calmly sets his coffee down.  "Mabel, do you have a flashlight or some matches close at hand?"

_Damn...my floodlight is in the Jeep._ 

If Mabel has some light, Ben will wait and use it to find his way to the bathroom.  If not he will stumble in the darkness as best he can.


----------



## tmart (Apr 9, 2003)

BJ freezes as the cold wind enters the washroom, staying as still and quiet as possible during the sounds of combat. As the room becomes silent again, he holds his breath, waiting for some noise to indicate whether the assailant is still there. If there appears to be nothing, he'll try to get at least some idea of what has happened using the faint blue/green light on his watch. "Hey... are you okay?" he whispers, fearing the worst.


----------



## Sixchan (Apr 10, 2003)

Nick looks around in the dark, seeing little. "Well...this isn't good, is it?  And those noises...where are my nunchaku when I need them?"


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Apr 11, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *"What in heaven was that?"  Mabel says in the darkness.
> *




_Funny_ thinks John, this first thought running through his scared mind completely detached from the situation.  _It's usually "What in hell"..._.  Then he shudders, because he's got the feeling that his thought may be less detached than he thought it was.

When the he hears a voice in the darkness ask for a flashlight (he does not attach it to any paticular face, since he didn't notice him come in), he remembers his penlight.  With a slight jingle of keys, a small cone of light comes on and sweeps the room.

"Er, I've got this..." says John hesitantly.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 11, 2003)

*The donut shop:*

John's torch isn't very bright, but it sheds enough light so you can see the other people in the donut shop.

"Anne, honey, it's going to be OK, you're going to be OK."  Mabel looks up from trying to comfort the sobbing, obviously terrified girl, over towards Ben.  "I think there are some torches in the store.  Anne, could I jus' borrow your keys?"  Mabel takes a small bunch of keys from the girl and tosses them across to Ben.  "It's to your right as you go out the door.  Ahmed, show the officer the way, could ya?"

The young man with Asian features stands up from his chair, and heads over to Ben.  "What do you think's wrong?"  He asks nervously.  "God, it sounded like someone was being killed in there!"


*The washroom:*

BJ cautiously opens the cubical door, trying to use his watch's backlight as a torch, the slight illumination only allowing you to see a few feet in any direction.

It's cold, really, really cold in the restroom, and a freezing draft drifts across from the direction of the door.  BJ edges out into the room, and almost falls flat (untrained Balance check: 1 + 9 = 10) on the ice underfoot.  Ice with a curiously red tint...


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Apr 11, 2003)

"Here, I'll come with so you can see where you're going," says John, and then reconsiders.  "Er, unless you'd rather I stay here?"  He says the second as much from a desire to not leave the other patrons without light as to stay behind and not meet... whatever it was that made those noises.


----------



## loxmyth (Apr 11, 2003)

At the sight of the thin beam of light piercing the darkness, Daunte relaxes slightly.  Even just that slight illumination gives him some comfort.  "Hey, if you need an extra hand I can help, sir," he offers to the park ranger.  "If there aren't enough torches, I have a flashlight in my car."  He jerks his thumb out the window to the parking lot, but realizes that people probably can't see him and chuckles softly to himself.  In any case, he was standing right next to the ranger, so he'd follow him for a source of light.


----------



## ErichDragon (Apr 11, 2003)

Ben will cross to the thin beam of illumination and take the proffered penlight.

"Thank you sir.  I'll return this in a few moments."

Turning to the counter.  "Mabel, I'll be back here in a minute for those other flashlights.  Right now I am going to check to make sure no one is hurt."

"Please everyone, stay here and stay calm.  I will be back in a few moments, and we can get some real light in here."

_~I hope I sound more calm than I am.  It's not everyday that a Park Ranger is called on for crowd control.~_ 

Ben will carefully make his way to the bathroom, holding the penlight in his left hand, away from his body, with his right hand on the grip of his pistol.


----------



## tmart (Apr 11, 2003)

BJ drops to one knee, unfazed by the sight of blood, and tries to find who it came from using the wholly inadequate watch light. Being unsure of where the intruder may be, he stays silent, hoping to help whoever is hurt.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Apr 12, 2003)

ErichDragon said:
			
		

> *"Thank you sir.  I'll return this in a few moments."
> *




"Your welcome," says John automatically, and sits back down nervously in his seat, plucking at the fabric of his pants.   Then something occurs to him, and he smacks his forehead, mutters "Stupid!" and pulls out his cell phone.  It might not work because of the storm, and if it did they wouldn't be able to reach them, but hey, worth a try, right?

A diner, isolated from the rest of the world, and all the occupants end up dead.  It sounded like a book he had read in the course of his studies... oh right.  The first _Sandman_ series.  Now _there_ was something about which could be said interesting things in the historical/mythological context...

Oh right.  Cell phone.  John taps in 911, then shuts it off immediatly.  What if it's not that serious?  He decides to wait, typing in the number again but waiting to press the "call" button until the park ranger comes back with some news.


----------



## Sixchan (Apr 12, 2003)

Nick shouts after Ben. "If something is wrong, should you really be going alone?  You want me to come with you?"


----------



## Jarval (Apr 12, 2003)

*The donut shop:*

John opens his cell phone, only to find the words "No Signal" flashing on the screen.

Ben edges out of the donut shop, across the lobby, and tries to push open the door to the hallway leading to the washroom.  There's a dead weight on the other side, but after a couple of moments the park ranger manages to shove the door back.  There's a heavy thud from the other side of the door, and a body flops into Ben's torchlight.  It's the student, and you're pretty certain he's dead.  Most people can't survive having several four foot long icicles stabbed through their chest...


*The washroom:*

BJ kneels down and feels around the floor blindly.  After a few moments he touches something soft, and warmer than the rest room floor.  The object groans in pain and shifts slightly.  Moving closer, BJ sees that it's the business executive, who's bleeding heavily from several slashed wounds to his right leg, and has what appears to be an... icicle... lodged through his lower abdomen.


----------



## ErichDragon (Apr 13, 2003)

After viewing the grizzly scene before him, Ben jerks his pistol out of it's holster and sweeps the lobby, looking for God only knows what.

_~Dear Lord.  What happened to him!~_ 

Ben calls back over his shoulder.  "Everyone please stay put.  No one leave the donut shop."

Ben takes a few cautious steps into the lobby, kneeling to check the man on the ground, just in case.

_~Which way, towards the restaurant or the bathrooms.  This is definitely a two man job.  Let me check the restrooms first, that's where at least one other patron went.~_ 

Ben will make his way along the west wall, keeping his eyes on as many doorways as possible.


----------



## tmart (Apr 13, 2003)

BJ loses the scared expression on his face and suddenly appears very purposeful and calm. He tries to examine the man's wounds to determine the extent and gravity of his injuries, hoping that he won't have to fetch his medical kit from his SUV. _Maybe I should call for help. ... No, the maniac that did this could still be around somewhere,_ he thinks.  _God, I hope this guy's alright._


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Apr 13, 2003)

John closes the cell phone with a shrug.  He wasn't really expecting anything anyway.  He really wishes, though, that he didn't feel so isolated.  There was nothing like being trapped in a snowed-in building to make you feel cut off from the rest of the world.

He wishes, though, that the park ranger would come back with the light.  All of his old children's fears of the dark really came in to play after that scream....

"Uh, excuse me, ma'am?  Any word on those flashlights?" he says out loud.


----------



## loxmyth (Apr 14, 2003)

Duante adds his voice to the other man's.  "Yeah, flashlights would really be useful, especially if there's been a mishap.  Ahmed, right?" he asks, addressing the asian man.  "Maybe a couple of us could go over to the store and get some flashlights?  What do you say, man?  It's better than just standing around here in the dark, right?"

OOC: Daunte's going to turn on the diplomancy (+9) to persuade Ahmed to take him and whoever else wants to into the store for flashlights.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 14, 2003)

*The donut shop:*

(Diplomacy check: 9 + 19 = 28.)  "Sure, sure, lights are good."  Ahmed pulls a keyring out of his pocket, less nervous at the prospect of light.  "Master key.  I can open any door in this place."


*The washroom:*

BJ examines the man's wounds.  The poor lighting doesn't help, but you're certain that unless the bleeding is stopped in the next few minutes, he'll not see the morning.  Just at that moment a beam of torchlight sweeps across the room, coming to rest on you and the business man.


*The hallway:*

Ben kneels and checks for a pulse.  The body is cold, still, and definitely dead.

You edge your way along the wall, pistol and torch at the ready.  The door to the women's rest room is closed, but the door the men's lies broken on the floor.

Looking cautiously around the door frame, you sweep the torch beam across the room.  Your light comes to rest on the executive, who has another of the icicles lodged in his stomach, and kneeing beside him another man from the donut shop.  Blood stains the floor and the kneeling figure's hands.


----------



## tmart (Apr 14, 2003)

The kneeling figure quickly pulls some keys from his pocket and tosses them at the man with the light. "I need the medical kit -- you know, red cross on it -- from the black Chevy Suburban outside the lobby entrance. Go." He rips off a piece of the executive's shirt, and while he attempts to apply it as a makeshift tourniquet, he adds, "and bring someone to help move the body out of the cold!"


----------



## ErichDragon (Apr 14, 2003)

Ben raises his pistol to cover the two men, not sure what is going on.

_~Hmmm.  I wonder if the doctor did this?  I suppose not, icicle through the chest is hardly the easiest way to kill someone, if he could even do it.~_ 

"Right Doc.  I have to check the restaurant quick to make sure whoever, or...whatever, did this isn't still around.  Then I'll have you kit in the donut shop.  Don't worry, I ran track in college." Ben finishes with a wry grin.  

Ben yells into the donut shop.  "I need two strong men with flashlights out here, someone is injured."  Ben will then make a cursory sweep of the last restaurant.  After that he will run as fast as he can outside, locate the doc's car and retreive the Medical Kit.  While out there Ben will also retreive his backpack and Winchester from his Jeep.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Apr 14, 2003)

John follows, for lack of anything better to do, Ahmed and the other man towards the flashlights.  _You never know how much seeing means to you until you can't anymore._  Then he hears the call from the restroom.



> "I need two strong men with flashlights out here, someone is injured."




"Holy S***, I hope they're allright," mutters John, and then aloud to the others "you two go, I'll get the flashlights, if that's allright with you...?" he trails off.


----------



## loxmyth (Apr 17, 2003)

Daunte smiles disarmingly at the man with the keys.  "Well then, let's get a move on."  Following Ahmed, he reaches the door before he hears the ranger's plea and then the other man's suggestion.

In the dark, he shakes his head.  "We need to get the flashlights first," he reasons.  "It's pitch black in here and the ranger took our only source of light.  We can't even make it back to the washroom without groping through the darkness - not to mention the fact that we wouldn't be able to see whatever *caused* the man's injuries in the first place."  He shook his head again, his voice firmer this time.  "No, we go get the flashlights first.  Just means we have to be fast about it.  Which is okay, because I run track.  So all we got to do is hustle.  Ahmed, after you."

And with that he makes double time for the store.

OOC: Daunte will move as fast as he can for the store.  He can run up to 150 feet in a round, but I'm guessing he won't be able to go full out in the darkness.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 17, 2003)

*The donut shop:*

Daunte, John, and Ahmed move across to the store, your speed rather hampered by the lack of light.  Ahmed unlocks the steel grating over the door and slides it up, allowing you all to enter.  You find several flashlights, and with this new illumination, move quickly to the rest room.


*The washroom:*

BJ does what he can to stem the flow of bleeding, but it's obvious that you'll need a proper medical kit for the man to stand any chance of survival.  You hear the sound of rapidly approaching footsteps, then the room is again lit, as three men with flash lights file in the doorway.


*Ben:*

You dash back to the donut shop, passing Daunte and John as they go into the store.  Sweeping the torch quickly around the donut shop, you do a head count, and find everyone you'd expect to be in there.

You head out of the lobby and are just about to venture out into the parking lot, when *CLICK*, the headlights of every car in the lot switch on simultaneously.  Over the moaning of the storm, you hear a cacophony of horns and car alarms going off all at once, followed by the sounds of breaking glass from the far end of the lot.


----------



## ErichDragon (Apr 17, 2003)

Ben gazes out the door in pure astonishment.  His modern mind runs throught the possibilites that could cause this kind of mechanical malfunction.  Quickly he abandons scientific thought and relies on the more intuitive nature of his ancestors.

With a quick prayer to the Mountain Spirits and his forefathers, Ben sprints to the doctors car, knowing that the medical kit there is the only chance to save the man who is bleeding out on the floor.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Apr 18, 2003)

John gasps and grows pale, his eyes widening, as he sees the wounded man on the floor.  He swallows, averts his eys, then asks of the man kneeling over him, "Okay, whatdowedo now?"


----------



## loxmyth (Apr 21, 2003)

Daunte couldn't take his eyes off the wounded man.  "I dunno," he muttered distractedly.  _So much blood..._  He stared over at the man who kneeled over the bleeding man, staunching the flow of blood.

"What can we do to help?  My first aid's rusty and I'd guess we don't want to move him, but there's gotta be something we can do to help?"

While waiting for the man to answer, he runs his flashlight along the other walls, trying to get the lay of the room, and figure out where all the ice came from.


----------



## tmart (Apr 21, 2003)

BJ stares at the executive's body for a moment, blood on his hands, and pondering the icicle stuck into his abdomen. _Damn, that's weird,_ he thinks.
"On second thought, I'm not moving him until the icicle is out, and I won't do that without my kit. Is there anything around can double as a stretcher?"


----------



## Jarval (Apr 21, 2003)

*The Washroom:*

John and Daunte recall seeing a tent in the store, that, with some adjustments, could make a reasonable stretcher.

In a gap in the talk, all three of you hear the faint sound of something moving in the adjacent room...


*The Parking Lot:*

Ben move cautiously out from the rest stop.  After only a couple of steps out from the doorway, he's up to knee-deep in snow.  After a couple more struggling steps, much to Ben's relief, the wind and snowfall slacken off slightly.

This relief is short lived, as Ben instinctively throws himself sideways, a pure white snarling shape sailing over his shoulder.  Landing gracefully, the wolf-like creature spins around to face the Ranger, eyes glowing with bright red malice.  It leers unpleasantly at him, before starting to run hard towards Ben, teeth bared.


----------



## ErichDragon (Apr 22, 2003)

If Ben thinks he can make it back inside before the wolf-creature reaches him he will.  If not he will plant his feet and fire off as many rounds as he can at the creature.


----------



## loxmyth (Apr 22, 2003)

Daunte nods at the man on the floor.  "Yeah, there was a... a canvas tent or something back in the store.  How about the two of us go grab it," he suggests, glancing over at John.  "Here, take this."  He moves towards BJ to hand him his flashlight, but stops dead in his tracks when he hears the sound of movement a room over.

Looking from man to man, fear evident on his face, he mouths '_what was that?_' to the others.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Apr 22, 2003)

John clears his throat nervously, and then straightens a little.  _Stop being such a wimp_ he berates himself.  _You're not five anymore, scared of what's under the bed._  "It was just the park ranger," he says with a fair amount of confidence.  "C'mon, let's get that tent."  And with that, he pushes open door and starts moving towards the shop, his confidence already flagging.  He does his best to steel himself again.


----------



## Sixchan (Apr 23, 2003)

Nick watches everthing going on with a little confusion.  Deciding that it isn't safe, he heads for the door.  "I think I'm gonna go get my Nunchaku...as a precaution.  I'll be back soon."

When he reaches the door, if he sees Ben running back inside, he opens the door to let him in faster, and shuts it straight away.  If Ben is standing his ground, Nick swears audibly and rushes out to help him.


----------



## tmart (Apr 23, 2003)

BJ takes the offered flashlight and sits back on his knees, frustratedly waiting to be able to save the injured executive. As the others leave, he speculates about the noise from the other room. _It couldn't have been another victim,_ he thinks. _There wasn't time. But the attacker has to be around somewhere... ._ He sets the flashlight on the floor, pointed toward the door, and sighs nervously.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 24, 2003)

*The Parking Lot:*

*Initiatives:*
Ben: 13 + 3 = 16
Wolf: 12
Nick: 1 + 2 = 3

Ben levels his pistol at the charging wolf-creature, firing as it bounds towards him.  The shot goes wide (To Hit: 3 + 5 = 8), and the creature leaps forwards, fangs bared.  The wolf snaps at Ben's arm, ripping through his jacket and tearing the skin beneath (Ben takes 3 damage).

Nick sprints out from the entrance of the rest stop, his pace significantly slowed by the deep snow.  His fist solidly hits the creature in the flank (To Hit: 4 + 14 = 18), but what should have been a bone shattering blow fails to have any effect (should have dealt 6 damage, but seems to have had little to no result).


*Inside the rest stop:*

John and Daunte nervously move back to the store to root out the tent, leaving BJ with only the injured executive for company.

Everyone's attention is draw away from any noises inside the rest stop by the sound of gunfire from outside.  You'd guess the Park Ranger found something...


----------



## loxmyth (Apr 24, 2003)

Daunte follows behind John, as now there's only one light between the two of them.  When they get to the store, he helps himself to another flashlight, then heads towards the camping section.  If the store stocks outdoor supplies, maybe they have first aid kits in here as well?  Daunte keeps an eye out regardless.

"This is crazy," he complains angrily into the darkness, to no one in particular.  Then the crisp crack of a gunshot pierces the air, and the young law student goes deathly still.  He looks towards where the sound came from, but only darkness penetrated by his golden beam of light is revealed to him.  "This is just going from bad to worse," he mutters.  "Let's hope the ranger got his man.  We have to get the tent back to the washroom."

But Daunte gives the store a visual once-over looking for anything he can use as a weapon; a baseball bat, kitchen knives, a can of mace, anything.  He's not too thrilled about being pretty much a sitting duck in here while the fate of the Ranger is unknown.


----------



## ErichDragon (Apr 24, 2003)

Not wanting to endanger the civilian, Ben will try to hit the dog with the butt of his pistol.

"Get back inside, for God's sake this thing is rabid."


----------



## Sixchan (Apr 24, 2003)

"I'm not leaving you out here!" Nick attacks again. "We might be able to get around it, but if we're going back in, we're going together!"

OOC: I take it we're not supposed to go outside, huh?


----------



## tmart (Apr 25, 2003)

At the gunshot, BJ becomes even more resolved to avoid looking for trouble. _I'll, uh, look after the executive until those other guys get back._


----------



## Jarval (Apr 26, 2003)

Sixchan said:
			
		

> *OOC: I take it we're not supposed to go outside, huh?  *



Whatever gives you that idea? 

*The Parking Lot:*

*Initiatives:*
Ben: 13 + 3 = 16
Wolf: 12
Nick: 1 + 2 = 3

Ben swings at the creature with his pistol butt, putting as much force behind it as he can (To Hit: 10+3 = 13).  Unfortunately, the wolf nimbly dodges aside, biting again, its teeth just grazing the Ranger's side (Ben takes 2 damage).

Nick lunges towards the wolf, his fist impacting onto the snow just an inch away from the creature's head (To Hit: 10+4 = 14).  The wolf looks up at him, almost seeming to smirk smugly.


*Inside the rest stop:*

Daunte looks around the store for a weapon while he and John retrieve the tent.  For the most part, the stock is pretty standard for a convince store, but behind the counter there's a small display of pen-knives and hunting knives.  It looks like it's locked, however.


----------



## Sixchan (Apr 27, 2003)

"Come on!  We can't hold this off much longer!" Nick keeps attacking, getting worried for the health of Ben.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Apr 27, 2003)

John leaps three feet in to the air at the sound of the gunshot, his heart pounding and his facade of calmness gone.  He swallows nervously and hurries to get back to the bathroom with the tent.  Sure he's not alone, but the more the merrier, right?  Besides, that guy in the bathroom was alone, and he didn't want anything to happen to him.


----------



## ErichDragon (Apr 28, 2003)

"Allright, back inside.  Maybe we can get some pepper spray or something from the store."

Ben will back away from the wolf towards the rest stop.  He will not allow it to get any attacks of opportunity if he can help it.


----------



## loxmyth (Apr 28, 2003)

Looking at the locked counter, Daunte sighs.  _Guess I'll just have to file that away for an emergency,_ he figures.  _I don't think I can justify busting the lock unless we actually see something... but damn is that annoying._

He follows John back to the restroom holding up his end of the tent, his beam of light bobbing across the walls as they moved.  Everything seemed quieter, which was disconcerting considering a gunshot had just gone off.  The suspense of the whole situation was killing him, and he needed to cope with it.

Daunte's coping mechanism was to talk.

"Hey man, what's your name?" he asks his tent-carrying partner.  "I'm Daunte.  Daunte Spinks.  This is kinda crazy, huh?  Power going out, cut off from the outside world by a snowstorm, and gun shots.  It's like a movie or something, you know?  My friends back home are never going to believe this."


----------



## tmart (Apr 28, 2003)

BJ waits inside the freezing cold washroom, kneeling with his bloodied hands on his pant legs, seemingly not minding of the blood on his expensive clothes. Maybe the coffee desensitized him. Whatever the case, today is a bad day to be worn by BJ.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 28, 2003)

*OOC:* Slight delay in my next post, update coming tomorrow night.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 29, 2003)

*The Parking Lot:*

Seeing you returning towards the rest stop, the wolf walks away.  To your amazement, the creature slowly dissolves into flakes of snow and vanishes into the storm.  As it disappears, the storm again picks up force, the wind whipping the snow up and around you.  The parking lot is quiet, and the car headlights slowly go out, one by one.


*Inside the rest stop:*

John and Daunte pick up the tent and hurry back to the washroom.  The temperature seems less unnaturally cold than before, but the floor is still slick with ice.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Apr 29, 2003)

loxmyth said:
			
		

> *"Hey man, what's your name?" he asks his tent-carrying partner.  "I'm Daunte.  Daunte Spinks.  This is kinda crazy, huh?  Power going out, cut off from the outside world by a snowstorm, and gun shots.  It's like a movie or something, you know?  My friends back home are never going to believe this." *




"I'm John," he replies, shifting his grip on the tent and being carefully not to slip.  He shifts in to his own coping mechanism- recalling facts.  "You ever read your namesake's works?  Great stuff.  More like a pyschological representation of midieval europe than a physical one of hell.  Which layer was it that people were encased in ice... my memory must be going.  Cania, maybe?  Betrayers of Family?"  John grins halfheartedly.  "Forget to send a mother's day card?"

He leaves the joke lying flat, changing tacts to what had been said earlier.  "Isolation, being cut out from the outside world, is a common theme everywhere.  Ditto with man against the elements, although that's more recent.  Less of that when Gods were actively controlling them.  Ever read Crane's 'The Open Boat'?"


----------



## loxmyth (Apr 30, 2003)

Daunte shrugs.  "I suppose you're talking about Dante's Inferno?  Nah, never got around to it... maybe I'll pick it up in the near future though.  Was it good?  Looked a little on the tedious side to wade through.  Of course, that's a little silly coming from a law student.  But you'll be happy to know I also do a lot of sports, so I must be channelling on my inner jock."  He grins at the other man, trying to keep the situation light.
"Never even heard of The Open Boat, but I read Hemingway's Old Man and the Sea.  Similar?"

By this time, the pair had arrived again at the restroom, and the sight of the bleeding man unnerved Daunte, enough that he started talking again.  "You okay, Doc?  I'm Daunte, this here's John, and we've brought you that stretcher you wanted.  Think this will be good enough?"  He indicates the tent.  "This guy's going to be fine, right?  He's going to stabilize?"


----------



## ErichDragon (Apr 30, 2003)

Ben looks at the vanishing wolf and tries to recall any stories or legends he heard growing up on the reservation that might fit this situation.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 2, 2003)

loxmyth said:
			
		

> *"Never even heard of The Open Boat, but I read Hemingway's Old Man and the Sea.  Similar?"*




"I haven't read it, but from what I've heard, not really.  'The Open Boat' is a short story about a couple of guys trying to get to shore after a shipwreck.  The big theme is that nature isn't a hostile force trying to crush them- it's just an unintelligent and impersonal force that may kill them anyway.  Cheery, huh?" he concludes, grinning humorlessly, as they arrive the the bathroom.


----------



## loxmyth (May 2, 2003)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "I haven't read it, but from what I've heard, not really.  'The Open Boat' is a short story about a couple of guys trying to get to shore after a shipwreck.  The big theme is that nature isn't a hostile force trying to crush them- it's just an unintelligent and impersonal force that may kill them anyway.  Cheery, huh?" he concludes, grinning humorlessly, as they arrive the the bathroom. *




"I suppose," Daunte replies warily.  He then runs his flashlight around the bathroom, up and down the slick patches of ice, and the foot-long icicles that had mysteriously formed here, skewering a man.

"But if nature did this, I'd say your short story is a crock.  This wasn't just some random act of nature, this whole room's closed off.  It's just not right."  He flashes his light into each nook and cranny of the room, hoping to be proven wrong.  All there needed to be was an open window or maybe even a vent that lead directly to outside.  Then he could believe that the fact that the restroom looked like a winter wonderland wasn't totally weird.  Maybe it was in one of the stalls?


----------



## tmart (May 2, 2003)

loxmyth said:
			
		

> *By this time, the pair had arrived again at the restroom, and the sight of the bleeding man unnerved Daunte, enough that he started talking again.  "You okay, Doc?  I'm Daunte, this here's John, and we've brought you that stretcher you wanted.  Think this will be good enough?"  He indicates the tent.  "This guy's going to be fine, right?  He's going to stabilize?" *




"Sure, that's fine.. just lay it next to him there." BJ puts his hands beneath the wound in the executive's abdomen. "Alright, I need you to help me lift him, on three. And it's BJ." He strains to help lift the executive.
"The ranger had better get back with my kit soon... he'll die without it."


----------



## Jarval (May 2, 2003)

*OOC:* Waiting on a post from Sixchan before I update.


----------



## Sixchan (May 4, 2003)

Nick keeps walking back into the building, and when he gets there, sits down on the nearest seat and sighs. "I'm never going to get my nunchaku back."

OOC: Sorry, work's been hectic and I've only been able to post for short irregular times...


----------



## Jarval (May 5, 2003)

*The Parking Lot:*

Ben stares at the spot where the creature vanished, thinking back to the stories his relatives told him when he was young.  While several speak of wolves, and some other of winter-spirits, none seem to fit what stood before you just moments before.

Nick heads back inside the rest stop, taking a seat in the lobby.  He sighs deeply, looking out at the park ranger standing in the snow.


*Inside the rest stop:*

Daunte shines his flashlight around the washroom, looking for any sign of a path to the outside.  He finds nothing, the windows are still intact, and no sign of any vents or an extractor fan.  However, as his torch moves across the trash can in the far corner of the room, he spots the corner of a briefcase sticking out from underneath the layer of paper on top of the trash.

With a little effort, BJ and John shift the executive onto the makeshift stretcher.  Checking the man's pulse, BJ finds that the executive's body temperature has dropped significantly, and his wounds have started to bleed profusely again.  He's going to die, unless he gets help very soon...


----------



## loxmyth (May 6, 2003)

"That's odd," Daunte frowns, biting his lower lip as he moves to the trash can.  He's never seen anyone throw away a briefcase before.  Fishing around for a moment, he grasps the handle under the sea of papers and pulls it free.

Examining it for a moment, he moves back to the others.  It was best to not be alone in the darkness here, in this rest stop where winter itself seemed to walk.

Crouching beside the others, he placed the briefcase on the floor, and attempted to open it up.  It seemed weird to be focusing on this only slightly odd thing out of all the weird things going on in the last half-hour, but a man needed to focus on something.  Anything other than the dying man right before him.

"So, where you from, BJ?" he asked idly, the nervousness still powering his mouth.  "You're a doctor, right?  Or a paramedic or something?  Basically, you know what you're doing, right?"


----------



## tmart (May 6, 2003)

loxmyth said:
			
		

> *"So, where you from, BJ?" he asked idly, the nervousness still powering his mouth.  "You're a doctor, right?  Or a paramedic or something?  Basically, you know what you're doing, right?" *




BJ appears to be getting frustrated. "I'm a surgeon at St. James in Butte. I can help him fine, but I need my goddamn kit, and soon! Where's that Indian, anyway?"


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 6, 2003)

"Native American," corrects John automatically, and then winces.  "Sorry.  I'm just nervous."  He clears his throat.  "Er, pardon my ignorance, but where's Butte?"  John had never been good at geography at a smaller scale than America as a whole, down to and including his home town.

ooc: Isn't it possible to stabalize someone without the kit, but at a -4 penalty?


----------



## Jarval (May 6, 2003)

Daunte pulls the briefcase out of the trash can, and places it on the floor.  Much to his surprise, pulling the catches on either side of the combination dials flicks up the case's locks.  He opens the case to find a folder with a large sheaf of papers, and rather more bizarrely, a small snow globe.







			
				Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> *ooc: Isn't it possible to stabalize someone without the kit, but at a -4 penalty? *



*OOC:* From the D20 Modern SRD:   _Stabilize Dying Character (DC 15): With a medical kit, a character can tend to a character who is dying. As an attack action, a successful Treat Injury check stabilizes another character. The stabilized character regains no hit points, but he or she stops losing them. The character must have a medical kit to stabilize a dying character._


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 6, 2003)

ooc: I knew I had some basis  for that statement!  The inestimable Charles Ryan. "y...ou can attempt the skill without the tool, but you suffer a -4 penalty...."


----------



## loxmyth (May 6, 2003)

tmart said:
			
		

> *
> 
> BJ appears to be getting frustrated. "I'm a surgeon at St. James in Butte. I can help him fine, but I need my goddamn kit, and soon! Where's that Indian, anyway?" *




"Indigenous Person," Daunte corrects BJ at the exact same moment as John.  His attention is focused on the sheafs before him.  "This just gets weirder and weirder," he decides in consternation, hefting the snow globe to examine it carefully.  He also shakes it for good measure.  "What a bizarre thing to have in a briefcase.  Unless the guy worked at the snow globe factory, of course."  He snickers a bit at the joke.  After watching the ball for a beat, he intended to examine the papers.


----------



## ErichDragon (May 6, 2003)

Ben shakes his head in bewilderment.

_~Perhaps the spirits are angry at me.  I knew I should have attended more rituals with my Grandfather before he left this world.~_ 

Ben walks back into the lobby and then to the restroom.

"I'm sorry Doc.  I can't get to your medical bag.  Maybe we can find something in the gift shop or in the kitchen."

Gesturing towards the injured man.

"Can we move him into the snack shop, at least it's warmer in there."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 6, 2003)

ErichDragon said:
			
		

> *"I'm sorry Doc.  I can't get to your medical bag.  Maybe we can find something in the gift shop or in the kitchen." *




John swallows nervously.  "Er, pardon me, but 'couldn't get it'?  Does that have anything to do with that gunshot?"  John almost hopes it does- otherwise, there's an unexplained gunshot.


----------



## ErichDragon (May 6, 2003)

> John swallows nervously. "Er, pardon me, but 'couldn't get it'? Does that have anything to do with that gunshot?" John almost hopes it does- otherwise, there's an unexplained gunshot.




Ben nods his head in the affirmative, still unsure of what to make of the mysterious wolf.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 6, 2003)

John looks expectantly at the park ranger, waiting for more.  If it is not forthcoming, he waves his hand in the air at about chest height, in the universal "go on" gesture.


----------



## ErichDragon (May 6, 2003)

> John looks expectantly at the park ranger, waiting for more. If it is not forthcoming, he waves his hand in the air at about chest height, in the universal "go on" gesture.




Ben presents his mauled arms to John, "There is something out there, something not of this world."

"Now let's tend to the injured.  I can explain more later."


----------



## Sixchan (May 7, 2003)

Nick walks to the restroom to see what's happening. "Yeuch."  He checks the restroom for any windows, closing them if they're open.  He starts thinking aloud. "I wonder how many of them there are...if there's only one of them, maybe we can distract it while someone gets to the cars?"


----------



## tmart (May 7, 2003)

OOC: Waiting for something from Jarval on the medical kit issue.


----------



## Jarval (May 7, 2003)

*OOC:* OK, here's how I'm going to handle the whole stabilisation thing.  You can attempt it with a) a full medical kit at no penalty, b) with just a first-aid kit at a -2 penalty, or c) with no equipment at a -8 penalty.  Seem OK to everyone?


----------



## Jarval (May 7, 2003)

loxmyth said:
			
		

> *His attention is focused on the sheafs before him.  "This just gets weirder and weirder," he decides in consternation, hefting the snow globe to examine it carefully.  He also shakes it for good measure.  "What a bizarre thing to have in a briefcase.  Unless the guy worked at the snow globe factory, of course."*



Daunte shakes the snow globe, peering to the miniature blizzard in his hand.  A miniature blizzard that has a tiny building at its center.  A tiny building that... looks just like the rest stop...

The snow swirls wildly around inside the globe, not settling even after Daunte stops shaking it.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 8, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *Seem OK to everyone? *




Just fine; gives the poor guy a chance. 

IC:

John instinctively jerks his eyes to the left at the sight of Ben's wounds.  "Oh," he says, and after leaving that hanging for a moment, he finishes struggling to keep his questions down and turns to BJ.  Tending to the wounded.  Right.  "So what now?" he asks the doctor.


----------



## loxmyth (May 8, 2003)

Daunte's perplexed frown doesn't leave his face.  "Hey, maybe this belonged to the owner or something..."  He makes a note to ask the waitresses later.  Then he peruses the papers, his curiosity getting the better of him.  Of course, now that the ranger is back, he can't help wonder what kept the man.

"What do you mean, something not of this world?  Did you shoot him?  Er, it?  What was it?"


----------



## ErichDragon (May 8, 2003)

"It looked like a wolf, but wasn't.  I can't explain much better than that, but it stopped us from getting to the cars."


----------



## Jarval (May 8, 2003)

Holding off on my next post until I get a decision from tmart.  What's BJ going to do?  Try to find a first-aid kit (of which there's bound to be at least one in the rest stop). try to make a break for the cars, or just attempt to stabilise with no gear?


----------



## tmart (May 9, 2003)

BJ rolls his eyes upon seeing the ranger's arms without a medical kit in them, and worse, with more injuries to treat. "Okay, this is where one of you tells me that there was at least a first aid kit in the store. Right?"


----------



## ErichDragon (May 9, 2003)

_~Hmm.  I am probably most familiar with the store of anyone here.~_ 

"I will find a first aid kit.  I'll be right back."

Ben takes off into the store, locating and returning with any medical equipment he can find as soon as possible.


----------



## Jarval (May 9, 2003)

Ben quickly returns from the store with a couple of first-aid kits, allowing BJ to set to work.  After a few minutes work, the executives breathing has evened out, as has his pulse.  (Treat Injury: 12 + 18 - 2 = 28)

Daunte opens the folder of papers and quickly scans through them.  There's a lot of material in the folder, but a heading that appears at the top of several of the papers catches Daunte's eye:  *The Hoffmann Institute*.  The majority of the Hoffmann Institute headed paper discusses a reputed cult leader and diabolist by the name of Michel Galvin, his finances, and the sale of his estate following his death.  Otherwise, there are copies of a few legal papers to do with the sale the estate, a sketch of the snow globe, and a photograph of the words _Les Trieze Corbins_ written in large, red, rune like letters around a small pentagram.

From the room next door, you all hear a rolling sound, followed by the noise of something wooden hitting a hard surface.  John's almost sure he heard a muffled curse following closely after...


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 10, 2003)

John jumps at the sound and glances around quickly.  "Here, let me look at that," he says quickly, taking a look at the runes, and trying to read them.

ooc: Looks like french, which John knows; Babelfish, however, yielded nothing.  Can he read it, either with languages known or with the linguist talent.


----------



## Sixchan (May 10, 2003)

"Uh-oh." Nick lokks to the door, and prepares for anything that might come barging in with hostile intent.  "What was that?  Should we check?"


----------



## tmart (May 10, 2003)

Having stabilized the executive, BJ asks the ranger, "Um, Mr. Ranger guy, you need those lacerations treated. C'mere and sit down." He binds the wounds and stops Ben's bleeding while only half paying attention, somewhat distracted by the second instance of unexplained noises.


----------



## ErichDragon (May 12, 2003)

> "Um, Mr. Ranger guy, you need those lacerations treated. C'mere and sit down." He binds the wounds and stops Ben's bleeding while only half paying attention, somewhat distracted by the second instance of unexplained noises.




After having his injury treated, Ben will once again draw his revolver and check out the second noise.

"After I check this out, I want everyone back in the donut shop together.  Until we figure out what is going on here, I think it is the safest course of action."


----------



## loxmyth (May 12, 2003)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> *John jumps at the sound and glances around quickly.  "Here, let me look at that," he says quickly, taking a look at the runes, and trying to read them.*




"Um, sure," Daunte says, caught a little off guard.  He had been trying to make sense of the documents, and hadn't really expected anyone to be addressing him.  Ironically enough, the only thing he understood on those sheets was the legalese.  He hands over the papers and then gets to his feet, swinging his light to illuminate the door.  "Tell me that that's just a couple of the restaurant patrons bumping into one another in the dark," he pines, his voice a little high from the night's stress.


----------



## Jarval (May 12, 2003)

John takes the photo from Daunte's hand, studying the runes.  Les Trieze Corbins?  The Thirteen Crows?  The name seems familiar to John, but, annoyingly, he can't quite remember why.

BJ quickly patches up Ben's arms, with the help of several large band-aids and some antiseptic cream taken from the first-aid kits. (Treat Injury: 12 + 10 - 2 = 20.)  While not perfect, Ben's arms are no longer bleeding, and don't hurt as badly as before. (Ben recovers 4 hp, bringing him up to 10 hp.)

Drawing his revolver, with his torch in his other hand, Ben slowly edges out of the wash-room, closely followed by Nick.  The park ranger peers around the doorway of the arcade, gun and flashlight panning across the now-silent machines.  At the back of the room is a pool table, and in front of it, a cue lies on the floor.  And just to the left of that, Ben spots a figure crouched down behind the "Jungle Terror" game...


----------



## Jarval (May 12, 2003)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> *ooc: Looks like french, which John knows; Babelfish, however, yielded nothing.  Can he read it, either with languages known or with the linguist talent. *



Yup, it's French.  I'm surprised that Babelfish didn't work, although that's probably just bad French on my part.


----------



## tmart (May 12, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *Yup, it's French.  I'm surprised that Babelfish didn't work, although that's probably just bad French on my part. *




"Treize" is the proper spelling for the first word, but "Corbins" really should translate... blame AV for that one.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 13, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *The name seems familiar to John, but, annoyingly, he can't quite remember why. *



ooc: Someone failed a knowledge: Arcana check.   Time to make some more, if such is allowed.

IC:  Seemingly oblivious to all around him, John eagerly leafs through the breifcase, abandoned by Daunte.  The outside world is temporaily forgotten as he persues an interesting tidbit of knowledge.  Who is Michel Galvin?  What is the Hoffman Institute?  And why (John stares at it for a moment, then decides he must have shaken it up) was the man focused on this snowglobe?  He sits pondering that question for a moment, ignoring the others as they leave the bathroom with guns drawn.


----------



## ErichDragon (May 13, 2003)

Ben will quickly secure the rest of the arcade and then move to inspect the body.  If it is still alive he will shout for the doctor.


----------



## Vardeman (May 13, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *Drawing his revolver, with his torch in his other hand, Ben slowly edges out of the wash-room, closely followed by Nick.  The park ranger peers around the doorway of the arcade, gun and flashlight panning across the now-silent machines.  At the back of the room is a pool table, and in front of it, a cue lies on the floor.  And just to the left of that, Ben spots a figure crouched down behind the "Jungle Terror" game... *



When the beam from the flashlight sweeps across it, the crouched figure moans fearfully.  "Get away from me, man, " whines the figure.  "You ain't gonna stick me!  I'm warnin' ya!!"

V


----------



## loxmyth (May 16, 2003)

Daunte hefts the snowglobe in a cupped hand for a moment as he waits for the ranger to go check out the incident.  There's no way he's risking life and limb for any glory, not at this point.  Too many of the cases he's studied have ended badly in circumstances like this.  Dwelling on those thoughts sends a jolt of adrenaline through his system - which in turn powers up his mouth again.

"So John, what line of work are you in?  Any of this make any sense to you?  Any of it at all?  Because I have to say that I'm mostly baffled."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 17, 2003)

John tunes him out at first, but then jerks his head up.  "Sorry, come again?"  He turns back to the papers.  "I work at the University, in the Mythology department."  It's been a while since he's been anywhere were "the university" wasn't a sufficient description.  "And some of this seems awfully familiar, somehow."  He tosses the photograph with the runes aside, in Duante's direction.  "'The Thirteen Crows.'  I know I've heard that _somewhere_ before...."


----------



## Sixchan (May 17, 2003)

Nick sighs with relief and looks to Ben. "Well, at least it isn't another wolf monster." He looks back to the crouched guy. "Come on out, buddy, we aren't here to hurt you."


----------



## ErichDragon (May 18, 2003)

"I am Ben Two Crow of the National Park Police.  Are you injured?"

OOC: Is this man one who I have seen in the Donut Shop or a newcomer?


----------



## Vardeman (May 18, 2003)

The figure backs away slightly shifting into, shielding his eyes from the beam of light with his left hand, a pool cue cocked back in his right hand.  "Don't you be lettin that wolf-thing back in here, man."  He seems to sag a little, shivering. "Ohh, man..." he mumbles and staggers slightly, dropping the pool cue and leaning heavily against the video game. "I wanna get out of here," he whines. 

V


----------



## Jarval (May 19, 2003)

*OOC:* Sorry about the delay in updating.  A combination of the boards going off-line at an inconvenient moment, and an overdue assignment have messed up my posting schedule somewhat.  I'll update tomorrow, and then should return to regular updates.


----------



## Jarval (May 20, 2003)

*The washroom:*

John looks through the notes, taking a little longer than Daunte.  All the Hoffmann Institute paperwork firmly states that Michel Galvin was cult leader, and a diabolist.  Les Treize Corbins seems to refer to a group of his followers, but the name still niggles at John.  He's certain he's seen it somewhere else...  Shaking his head in annoyance, he focuses his attention back on the notes.

Apparently, Michel Galvin disappeared ten years ago, and his estate was sold by his relatives on the legal deceleration of his death.  Further study of the notes indicates that the business executive BJ's just stabilised is Jonas Riley, an agent for the Hoffmann Institute, who was sent to the Galvin estate to check it was free from "demonic influences" before the completion of the sale.

John finds one more point of interest: The snowglobe Daunte's currently holding was found in a concealed compartment in the attic of the Galvin manor.


*The arcade:*

Ben and Nick recognise the guy in the arcade as the short order cook from the fast-food restaurant they saw in the donut shop.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 25, 2003)

John looks thoughtfully at the notes, and then at the businessman.  "I wonder what you could tell me, Mr. Riley," he murmurs.  The mysterious disapearance of a supposed diabolist, an odd agency known as "The Hoffman Institute," an attack against their employee, who was carrying... the snowglobe.  John stares at it.  Looks closer, and realizes what's inside the snowglobe.  

_Holy s***._

He continues staring at it, entranced, until someone disturbs him, at which point he jumps three feet in to the air in surprise.


----------



## Vardeman (May 26, 2003)

ErichDragon said:
			
		

> *"I am Ben Two Crow of the National Park Police.  Are you injured?"*



Danny stands up, still shielding his eyes from the flashlights.  "Uhh... no..." he begins, "But man, what it done to that guy. Oh my god!  I can't believe it..."  His words wind down into a panicky kind of muttering.

V


----------



## loxmyth (May 26, 2003)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> *
> Holy s***.
> 
> He continues staring at it, entranced, until someone disturbs him, at which point he jumps three feet in to the air in surprise. *




"What is it?" Daunte asks, and then jumps back as John does the same.  It seemed that everyone was a bit on edge at the moment.  Then the young man followed the academic's gaze to the object in his grasp.  "What?  This old thing?  What do think it has to do with anything?"


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 27, 2003)

John very slowly puts down the snow globe, and takes a step back.  "Look at the snow globe.  Look _very closely."_  His voice takes on a clinical, detached tone.  "You will note that one, the snow globe continues to snow long after it has been shaken.  I rather expect it will continue for some time- forever wouldn't surprise me.  Two, you'll note that the building inside the snow globe is the building _we're_ inside.  Doesn't that strike as just a _little_ odd?"  He looks at the ice on the floor.  "Among other things, anyway."


----------



## ErichDragon (May 27, 2003)

> Danny stands up, still shielding his eyes from the flashlights. "Uhh... no..." he begins, "But man, what it done to that guy. Oh my god! I can't believe it..." His words wind down into a panicky kind of muttering.




"Ok, calm down."  Ben tries to sooth the shaken man as he holsters his gun.

"Let's get back to the others and get you some coffee."  Ben will try to usher everyone back to the donut shop.


----------



## loxmyth (May 27, 2003)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> *John very slowly puts down the snow globe, and takes a step back.  "Look at the snow globe.  Look very closely."  His voice takes on a clinical, detached tone.  "You will note that one, the snow globe continues to snow long after it has been shaken.  I rather expect it will continue for some time- forever wouldn't surprise me.  Two, you'll note that the building inside the snow globe is the building we're inside.  Doesn't that strike as just a little odd?"  He looks at the ice on the floor.  "Among other things, anyway." *




Duante shrugs his shoulders, looking perplexed.  He raised the globe to eye level and cocked his head as he gazed at it.  There _was_ something troublesome about it, but he had been trying to put it out of his mind and concentrate on what was going on around him.  "Yeah it's weird, but so what?  Maybe the globe was made here.  It's just a momento from the gift shop.  One of those things tourists pick up, you know?  'Hey honey, traveled the American mid-west, got trapped in a rest stop by a psychotic murderer, all I have to show for it is this snow globe.'  That could be it, couldn't it, right?"

But even as he said the words, Daunte was realizing how unlikely it was.  The globe had been in the briefcase with the rest of this weird cult stuff.  It was the briefcase of a very orderly, businesslike man.  A man like this wouldn't be carrying a cheap trinket home for his wife.

Sighing and running a hand through his black curly hair, Daunte rolled his eyes.  "Okay, I'm listening," he stated, caramel eyes resting on John.  "What do you think this thing is?"  He absently shakes the globe again, then holds it out.


----------



## Vardeman (May 27, 2003)

ErichDragon said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Ok, calm down."  Ben tries to sooth the shaken man as he holsters his gun.
> 
> "Let's get back to the others and get you some coffee."  Ben will try to usher everyone back to the donut shop. *



Danny lets himself be led back into the donut shop, visibly shivering, possibly in shock.  Given a cup of coffee he will slowly & mechanically drink it, still muttering some, the only intelligible words being 'snow' and 'wolfman'...

V


----------



## Sixchan (May 28, 2003)

Nick, seeing that the man is alright, decides to have a walk around.  At the front door, he stops, and stares into the storm.  _How strange.  What was that thing, huh?  I just hope we ain't going out there in a hurry again._  He sighs, and heads back to the washroom.  "Find anything?"

OOC: Away with work.  Exams causing chaos in school office.  Job for Six, underpaid employee extrordinaire.  Ack, I want a raise.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 28, 2003)

loxmyth said:
			
		

> *Sighing and running a hand through his black curly hair, Daunte rolled his eyes.  "Okay, I'm listening," he stated, caramel eyes resting on John.  "What do you think this thing is?"  He absently shakes the globe again, then holds it out. *




John shrugs.  "A snowglobe.  Other than that, I have no idea."



> _Originally posted by Sixchan_
> *"Find anything?"*




"Um," says John, and begins packing up the papers in to the breifcase.  "I'll tell you later.  The park ranger seems to want us in the coffee shop.  Let's get Mr. Riley someplace warm, eh?"


----------



## Jarval (May 28, 2003)

You all return to the donut shop, to be greeted by an almost physical wave of relief from the staff and trapped motorists.  Ahmed's obviously been busy while you've been away, as the shop is now lit by several flashlights and two small gas lamps.  The of relief of your arrival is dampened somewhat when John and Daunte bring Mr Riley through on his stretcher.

"Gawd, what happened to him?"  Mabel asks with a look of alarm on her face.  "How bad's he hurt?  Bring him through here and put him down."  She points at one of the large tables at the back of the shop.


----------



## ErichDragon (May 29, 2003)

"I'll be honest with you, I don't know what is going on here, yet.  I will ask everyone to stay together here until we figure out what has happened."

"Mabel, where is the phone?"

Ben will see if the phone is working.  If it is he will place a call to the State Police.


----------



## Jarval (May 31, 2003)

"There's a phone in the lobby, hon."  Mable directs Ben as she clears off the table for Mr Riley.

Ben makes his way across the lobby, and picks up one of the phone, but hears nothing,  no dial tone.  Frustrated, he turns to head back into the relative warmth of the donut shop, only to stop when he smells something.  Something like... burning gasoline?

Ben looks around sharply, and catches sight of the faint orange glow and slight wisps of smoke that curl up from under the door of the convenience store...


----------



## ErichDragon (Jun 2, 2003)

"Damnit.  This is turning into one hell of night."

Ben runs into the Donut Shop and quickly asks, "Mabel, is there a fire extinguisher around.  Something is burning in the convienence store."


----------



## Vardeman (Jun 2, 2003)

ErichDragon said:
			
		

> *"Damnit.  This is turning into one hell of night."
> 
> Ben runs into the Donut Shop and quickly asks, "Mabel, is there a fire extinguisher around.  Something is burning in the convienence store." *



Danny looks up, some bit of the paralyzing fear has evaportated. "Uh, yeah, man... There's an extinguisher over by the stove.  Fire code, ya know..."  He gets up and heads into the kitchen to retrieve the extinguisher.

V


----------



## Sixchan (Jun 2, 2003)

"Oh...this is going to be one hell of a bad night." Nick stands up, and looks around. "Is there any other fire extinguishers around?"  We might need more than one, given how bad everything is already.


----------



## loxmyth (Jun 3, 2003)

> "Damnit. This is turning into one hell of night."





> "Oh...this is going to be one hell of a bad night."




Daunte pauses at the stereo of sentiment coming forth from the ranger and his quiet muscular sidekick.  Unsure as to what to do, he nevertheless realizes that it would be bad if the convenience store burnt down.  That's where all the supplies are.  So he tosses the snow globe to John and follows the lead of the new guy, racing to the kitchen to see if there is another fire extinguisher.  If not he'll grab a pot, fill it with water, and use it to douse the flames.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jun 3, 2003)

John catches the snow globe, trying not to drop it, and stands there, wracked with indecision.  Help or stay here?  Gah.  He puts the snowglobe down carefully and runs off after Dante.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 4, 2003)

Danny, Daunte and John rush into the kitchen, arming themselves with fire fighting equipment.  Or one fire extinguisher and two pans of water, to be more exact...

"There's two extinguishers in the lobby."  Mabel calls out in answer to Nick's question.

"There is one more in the restaurant, and another outside the washrooms."  Ahmed adds.  "I like to play on the safe side."

The company quickly make their way over to the store, Ben and Nick picking up the lobby's extinguishers on the way.  Danny opens the door, and shields his eyes from the light inside the store.  The magazine stand beside the register is burning merrily, its heat filling the shop.


Any sign of our good doctor?  tmart hasn't posted in a few days.


----------



## Vardeman (Jun 5, 2003)

Danny aims the fire extinguisher at the burning magazine rack, squeezing the handle and spraying the white chemical foam at the conflagration.

V


----------



## ErichDragon (Jun 5, 2003)

Ben will likewise work his extinguisher over the blazing magazine rack.


----------



## Sixchan (Jun 5, 2003)

Nick extinguises away at the Magazine Rack, like the others.


----------



## loxmyth (Jun 5, 2003)

Daunte got as close to the stand as possible before hefting his pan at it.  His act of firefighting done, he begins to carefully scrutinize the area carefully.  "This is all looking pretty fishy," he concludes to the others.  "Think it's just a little bit on the weird side that half the place has A/C cranked up past the dial, but that we get a spontaneous combustion in here?"

Though he's sure he won't find it, he's looking for anything that could start a fire anyway.  Loose wiring, matches, a bomb... anything.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jun 5, 2003)

John, feeling a bit silly about how ineffectual he expects to be, halfheartedly tosses his pan of water on the fire.  Assuming the multiple fire extiguishers do the job, John will help Daunte look around, although he points out that the fire is unlikely to be electrical in origin, since the power is out.

edit: ooc: Take 20 on a search check in the 5-foot square immediately around the magazine rack.


----------



## loxmyth (Jun 5, 2003)

"Hell, I wholeheartedly agree," Daunte nods as John explains dismisses an electrical fire.  "I just want to cover my bases.  You got any ideas on the source, though?  Because right now, 'the boogieman didit' is looking very appealing."


----------



## Jarval (Jun 6, 2003)

Your combined efforts pay off, the fire dying quickly in the face of a concerted assault of foam and water.  On the plus side, none of you are cold anymore...

John and Daunte look over the charred remains of the magazines for clues.  No sign of wires, matches or anything else that may have started the fire can be found, but the smell of gasoline lingers around the store and the newly formed pool of water on the floor has an oily sheen to it's surface.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jun 6, 2003)

"."  John leans over to check out the gasoline on the floor, and tries to find where it's coming from- it's got to be leaking in from somewhere.  "Gas," says John to the others, "But something had to have started the fire, so keep an eye out."


----------



## tmart (Jun 8, 2003)

Apart from seeming oblivious to the suspicious goings-on which continue to take place, BJ resorts to what he knows: looking after the injured, namely the poor executive... as well as any other casualties which may arise in the intrepid crew investigating the mysteries which keep BJ from his surgery kit, and therefore a way to actually do something substantial for the unconscious yet enigmatic Mr. Riley.

OOC: Your good doctor has been in London for a while (and has had one hour of sleep in the past thirty-three!). He also forgot to mention the trip. Go team T-Mart.


----------



## ErichDragon (Jun 9, 2003)

Ben will search the rest of the store for any other likely combustions, while the rest look around the magazine rack.  If no one finds anything Ben will suggest, "Why don't we go back to the Donut shop and brainstorm about what is going on here.  I know I am lost and most of you look the same way.  If we put our heads together maybe we can shed some light on the subject."


----------



## Sixchan (Jun 9, 2003)

Nick nods to Ben.  "Alright.  I'll do a quick look around in the rest of the place first, just to make sure there's nothing else strange going on." Nick checks the other parts of the rest stop, (returning to the group shouting if anything unspeakable attacks him), and heads back to the donut shop (assuming everyone is there) to report his findings, if any.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 9, 2003)

*The convenience store:*

John and Ben continue sifting through the charred remains of the magazines.  On closer inspection, John finds a fragment of burnt cloth shoved in amongst the sludgy pulpy remains of several incinerated newspapers.

Nick's just heading out the door, when there's a loud BANG from the donut shop, instantly recognisable as a shot.  It's immediately followed by Anne's voice shouting "Look out, he's got a gun!"


*The donut shop:*

BJ again takes Riley's pulse, noting with satisfaction that it's stabilized at something not too far from normal.  Looking up from his patient, BJ notices the truck driver standing from his seat.  Nothing out of the ordinary there... until he pulls a small automatic pistol from his pocket and fires into the cafe's ceiling.

"Look out, he's got a gun!"  Anne the waitress screams, perhaps a little redundantly.  Mabel ducks down behind the counter, while everyone else freezes still in their seats.  The trucker levels his pistol at Anne, and snaps at her.

"Stay quiet, you stupid girl!"  His voice has a faint trace of a French-Canadian accent to it.  "You!"  He  turns to BJ.  "Give me that briefcase, or I will start shooting people.  Understand?"


----------



## Sixchan (Jun 9, 2003)

"What the--" Nick spins round, and heads back to the donut shop.  He's a few steps away from the door when he stops.  If the beats the others to the door, he motions for them to stop as well.  If he has stopped them, he'll try to get over to Ben (assuming the doors between the lobby and the Donut Shop are closed or are of the heavy swing-both-ways type, and taking care to avoid any windows in the doors).  He speaks in hushed whispers. "Going in there is likely to get us killed.  We need to help them somehow from out here.  If we listen, maybe we can find out what's hapening in there."


----------



## loxmyth (Jun 9, 2003)

Daunte jumps slightly at the sound of the gunshot, then reflexively ducks behind something.  His eyes furtively go to the ranger.  "Looks like your perp is back," he says with a rueful shake of his head.  He doesn't envy the sole member of law enforcement present in this crazy little place.



> "... We need to help them somehow from out here."




"Ah, hell no," Daunte grumbles to himself.  "I aint' no hero."  Let the cop deal with this punk.  Hopefully he'd hit him this time.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jun 10, 2003)

Hearing the gunshot, John jumps into the air, clutching his chest and panting.  "Jesus _Christ_ what was-" and then more quietly, "Oh."  John follows behind all the others reluctantly.

ooc: Just FYI, the snow globe is not in the breifcase, it's on the table.


----------



## ErichDragon (Jun 10, 2003)

"They don't pay me enough for this ", Ben sighs as he draws his revolver for the second time tonight, more than in the rest of his career, not counting the qualification range.

After loading the cylinder to full capacity he crouches low and moves nearer the donut shop.  

_~Nick is right, going in there now would just provoke a stand-off.  I have to find out what is going on first and maybe I can get the jump on this guy.~_ 

Ben will move as close as he can to the Donut Shop without being seen or heard.  He will try to overhear what is happening inside.  If the man fires again or if it appears that anyone is going to try and be a hero and get shot, Ben will rush in, drop to one knee and fire at the trucker, assuming that he does not have a hostage.

_Listen +4, Spot +5_


----------



## tmart (Jun 10, 2003)

BJ frowns at the man. He closes his medical kit, trying to palm a scalpel from behind the kit's lid. He then grabs the briefcase with both hands, the scalpel hidden behind it, and walks over to the franco. He nervously blinks a little too rapidly, readying himself to swipe at the wrist arteries in the man's gun hand when the case is taken.


----------



## loxmyth (Jun 10, 2003)

Daunte was a ball of conflicting ideas.  He didn't want to follow the others out there.  Like he said, he wasn't no hero.  Even worse, he'd probably just get in the way and end up shot.  On the other hand, he didn't want to stay by himself in a room that some psycho had tried to torch.  Said psycho who was likely in the diner, no doubt, but Daunte could still smell the gasoline fumes.  And he saw more than enough horror movies to know that he wasn't getting seperated from the rest of the group so that he could turn up dead.  No, he wasn't playing _that_ game either.

So a compromise of sorts - he would move to be close to the door, though not too close - let the ranger work and all.  If need be, he could dash into the diner.  But he wasn't about to charge in ahead of anyone else.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 11, 2003)

*Outside the he donut shop:*

You all quietly move closer to the shop, Ben and Nick flanking the door.  From inside you can hear...


*The donut shop:*

BJ picks up the scalpel, keeping it hidden from the gunman's view.  He takes the briefcase with both hands, and starts towards the trucker.

"Stay there, and slide the case over here!"  The trucker says sharply, turning the pistol to face BJ.  "If you do anything stupid, you will be the first to die."


----------



## Vardeman (Jun 11, 2003)

Danny heads for the donut shop with the rest of the fire fighters.  "Maybe a distraction could help," he offers...

V


----------



## Sixchan (Jun 11, 2003)

"This is the only exit.  if he were to try to leave, Ben and I could probably stop him as he steps out.  Ben, if you stood on one side of the door, you could just point the gun right beside his head and tell him to stop.  I could stand on the other side--the side he'll have his gun on--and disarm him if he tries to shoot.  
Of course, if there's a window in the back of the donut shop, we could try to get in from the outside--really quickly though, we don't want to meet that wolf again--and surprise him."


----------



## ErichDragon (Jun 17, 2003)

"I like the first plan best.  I don't think we can maneuver outside.  That wolf thing stopped me not ten steps from the front door.  Here take my handcuffs.  If he surrenders, I'll keep him covered while you cuff him, okay?"


----------



## loxmyth (Jun 19, 2003)

Daunte watches the others hatch their plan, so he starts to think better of it.  _If that guy tries to grab the gun out of the shooter's hand, there's probably going to be a struggle.  No way am I stepping in front of a stray bullet._

He changes his position, moving to the nearest sign of adequate cover.


----------



## Sixchan (Jun 19, 2003)

Nick takes the cuffs, and stands against the wall on the right side of the door.  He nods, and then tries to listen in more on what is happening inside.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 20, 2003)

*OOC:* I'm waiting on tmart for an action, but if he doesn't post by tomorrow evening, I'll just assume he slides the case over.


----------



## loxmyth (Jun 24, 2003)

Watching from his highly defensible position, Daunte waits for something to happen, his heart beating like a jackhammer.  Idly, he realizes that this has in fact been one of the weirdest days he can recall in his life, and that was _before_ the crazed French-Canadian gunman showed up.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 24, 2003)

*The donut shop:*

BJ slides the case across the floor to the gunman.  He picks up the case, keeping the pistol trained on the doctor, and flicks open the catches.  A look of surprise, quickly followed by panic, goes across his face, and he looks up again at BJ.

"Where is it?  You must know.  The snow globe, give it to me!"


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jun 26, 2003)

John doesn't know what the snowglobe is, or what the trucker will do with it.  What he does know is that it's something he's never seen before, and is proboably pretty important.

"I think," he says quietly, "that is it proboably a bad idea to let him get his hands on the snowglobe," says John quietly, and swallows nervously.  This has been a decidedly odd and stressful day.


----------



## loxmyth (Jun 26, 2003)

Daunte gives John a nod of agreement.  "And I would agree with that particular sentiment," he concurs in hushed tones, hopefully not giving away their location.  "On the one hand, I think that it's just a snowglobe, and if it'll stop the gunman, let him at it.  On the other hand, things have been just a little too strange around here.  Too strange for me to trust giving up the globe."

Then he indicates Nick and the ranger.  "And I guess he's going to get arrested one way or the other, with these two around."


----------



## ErichDragon (Jun 26, 2003)

> "I think," he says quietly, "that is it proboably a bad idea to let him get his hands on the snowglobe,"




Ben pulls back on the hammer of his revolver, "I agree."


----------



## Vardeman (Jun 26, 2003)

Danny simply hides just outside the door and waits.

V


----------



## Sixchan (Jun 26, 2003)

Nick tenses, adopts a defensive/disarming stance, and gets ready to kick ass. "I wonder what the snow globe has to do with this..."


----------



## Jarval (Jun 30, 2003)

*OOC:* E-mailing tmart tonight, will post an update tomorrow if he's here or not...


----------



## Jarval (Jul 1, 2003)

Still no sign of tmart, so...


BJ slowly reaches over to the table, picking up the snow globe and is just about to toss it across to the trucker when Ben throws open the door and shoots.  Ben's bullet strikes the trucker in the left arm (To Hit: 13 + 3 = 16, Damage: 8), causing the gunman's returning shot to miss Ben by several feet, punching through the wall to the left of the door.

Following quickly after Ben, Nick throws himself across the room, grabbing the trucker's arm, twisting, and pulling the pistol from his grip.  (Disarm attempt: Nick beat the trucker's roll by some way )

Now in an obviously hopeless position, the trucker quickly puts his hands up as Ben waves his revolver meaningfully in his direction.

There's a thud as BJ drops the snow globe to the floor, where it rolls around, its glass surface remarkably unscathed...


----------



## Sixchan (Jul 2, 2003)

OOC: Woo!  I got a gun!

Nick points his new gun at the trucker getting ready to shoot if he tries to get away.
"Who are you, and why are you here?"


----------



## ErichDragon (Jul 2, 2003)

Ben keeps the trucker covered while shouting, "Doc, can you get in here and check this guy out?"

"Nick toss me the gun and cuff his good hand to something that won't move."

"Can anybody tell me what the hell is going on here?  And why is that thing so damn important," Ben nods towards the fallen snowglobe.


----------



## loxmyth (Jul 2, 2003)

Quickly peering through the doors in the wake of Nick and Ben, Daunte waves John forward.  "Looks like the coast is clear," he tells him, his chest deflating in relief.  He had been holding his breath in anticipation of the strike, but it had been over in a matter of seconds.  "And looks like our french friend has a thing for snowglobes," he adds meaningfully as he steps through into the diner again.  Warily, he watches the trucker from a safe distance.


----------



## Vardeman (Jul 3, 2003)

Danny pokes his head out as the gunfire quickly abates.  "Good job, Ranger Bob," he says, "Looks like you got your man."  At that he ducks back into the kitchen for a moment, getting a fresh pack of smokes from his jacket.  He lights up and after a moment looks around semi-guiltily... "Ummm, anybody mind?" he queries.

V


----------



## Sixchan (Jul 3, 2003)

Nick takes the cuffs and gets the man linked to something bolted down (like one of swively chairs you get in fast food places that don't move). Deciding that throwing the gun would distract Ben, he walks over (facing the trucker) and gives the gun to him.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 5, 2003)

Nick quickly cuffs the truckers wrist to the rail running around the shop counter before passing the pistol over to Ben.  The trucker looks up sourly at his captor, but stays silent at the questions directed at him.

Mabel stands up, slightly unsteadily, and looks over when Danny speaks up.  "You go ahead, honey, and pass one of them smokes here.  Tonight's convinced me that givin' up was a bad move..."  She lifts a small bottle of brandy over the counter and takes a sip, passing the bottle over to Ann.


----------



## ErichDragon (Jul 9, 2003)

Ben holsters his revolver after the trucker is secured.

"Now would be a good time to tell you that you are under arrest.  I never have to do this normally...."

Ben takes a moment to pull out his wallet and search for his Miranda card, finding it he recites, "You have the right to remain silet....etc., etc."

After completing the familiar phrases Ben pockets his wallet and kneels down close to the trucker, "Now let me tell you how it really is pale-face."  Ben says in a whisper.  "If you don't tell me exactly why you are here and what the hell that snowglobe is, I'm going to bury you up to your neck and let the wolverines and badgers fight over your eyeballs."


----------



## Jarval (Jul 10, 2003)

The trucker's eyes widen at Ben's words, and he shuffles back against the counter.

"What harm can it do now to tell them?"  He mutters to himself, before replying in a normal tone to Ben.  "Ask your questions, but little good will answers do you.  I'm the only one here who will see the dawn."


----------



## Sixchan (Jul 11, 2003)

Nick frowns. "Alright. First Question: Why are you the only one who'll see the dawn?"


----------



## Jarval (Jul 14, 2003)

"I think you have met the demon outside, yes?"  The trucker smiles confidently.  "My friend will kill you all, one by one.  With the dawn I will be here, and you will all be frozen corpses."


----------



## Sixchan (Jul 14, 2003)

Nick narrows his eyes at the trucker. "Unless we use you as bait.  Or just a human shield." He takes a step towards the Trucker. "Now...tell us about the 'demon'."


----------



## ErichDragon (Jul 14, 2003)

Ben relaxes his stance and tries to look casually menacing while the others ask questions.


----------



## loxmyth (Jul 15, 2003)

"Whoa, whoa, whoa," Daunte interjects, raising his hands palms outward in disbelief.  "Demons?  What's this guy talking about?  Demons?"  He steals a glance at the trucker, but reverts his furtive gaze to Ben and Nick.  "So you're telling me this ain't over?  This guy's got a partner out there, who's just going to magically come in and slaughter us all?"  He pauses to look out the windows into the swirlling cold whiteness beyond.  "Well, he's full of it.  If there's someone out there, he's got frostbite by now.  And why hasn't he killed us all by now, if that's the case?  Nope, no one's coming."  But Daunte's voice contained a manic touch, as if the edges of his nerves were being frayed away by this experience and he was trying to convince himself that his words rang true to keep his wits.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 16, 2003)

"Bait?  A shield?"  The trucker laughs at these words.  "Why should the creature attack me, when my master freed it?  Why should it attack me, when I know the way for it to return to its home.  No, I am as safe with it as you would be with your own dog."

"And you."  He adds to Daunte, sneering.  "You know nothing of the true reality of the world, only what your government lets you know.  It's people like him,"  He nods his head towards the unconscious Mr Riley.  "who keep your eyes closed."


----------



## ErichDragon (Jul 16, 2003)

The trucker's comments intrigue Ben.  He nonchalantly moves over to the unconcsious Mr. Riley and searches for some identification.


----------



## Sixchan (Jul 17, 2003)

Nick spits on the ground, in the trucker's direction.  "I know more than the government lets me.  For instance, I know what I can beat the s*** out of you if you don't answer my questions. Tell us about the demon. NOW."


----------



## loxmyth (Jul 17, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *
> "And you."  He adds to Daunte, sneering.  "You know nothing of the true reality of the world, only what your government lets you know.  It's people like him,"  He nods his head towards the unconscious Mr Riley.  "who keep your eyes closed." *




Daunte shrugs.  "Yeah, but I'm not the one handcuffed to a rail here."  He watches Ben move over to the unconscious body, and then he reaches over to pick up the snowglobe from where it's fallen in the tussle, and sighs.  When he speaks again, he adopts a matter-of-fact tone.

"Look, obviously you're screwed, no matter how this turns out.  Regardless your demon friend can kill us all, we can take you with us.  If your friend doesn't turn up and the authorities arrive, you're going to be locked up for a long time.  So you lose either way.  Of course, if you want to cooperate, call off your friend, I'm sure the jury will go easy on you, huh?  So what do you say?  Tell us what's going on, all about your friend, and why you want this snowglobe, and everything'll work out better for you."

OoC: Using fast-talk with diplomacy, for a total bonus of +10.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 19, 2003)

Ben goes through Riley's pockets, finding his wallet.  Inside he finds: $152, two credit cards, a small photo of a youngish woman in a summer dress, and an identity card.  The card states that Jonas Riley is an agent for and organization called the Hoffmann Institute, and includes a passport style picture of the man lying unconscious on the table in front of Ben, prior to his hair starting to recede.

The trucker looks over to Daunte, seeming to take some heed of his words (Diplomacy check: 13 + 10 = 27).

"Perhaps you have a point, but even if I wanted to call off this creature, I could not.  My master made sure I was safe from his summonings, but I do not have the knowledge to control such a beast.  And do you think I would be so foolish as to waste such forces as these on an out of the way rest stop?  No, your Mr Riley must have triggered it somehow."


----------



## ErichDragon (Jul 21, 2003)

Ben stands up and moves to confront the trucker.  "Now that you are feeling more cooperative...Who is your master and what is the 'Hoffmann Institute'?"


----------



## Jarval (Jul 21, 2003)

"My master was the great Michel Galvin.  If you don't know his name, then you have no knowledge of my world."  He glances over to the unconscious Riley.  "As for the Hoffmann Institute, they're a group of meddlers in all kinds of matters, not least those of the 'occult'.  Ineffective meddlers, as has been demonstrated by this storm and the freeing of the beast."


*OOC:* I'm going on holiday for just over a week, starting tomorrow.  See this thread for full details, but it basically means I'm not going to be posting much (if at all) until after the 31st or later.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 11, 2003)

I'm back, so we can get things rolling again.  Sorry about the delay, but my holiday went on for a few days longer than expected, and then I had a busy week at work.


----------



## loxmyth (Aug 12, 2003)

Daunte licked lips he hadn't realized had dried as he listened to the francophone's speech.  He turned to his compatriots to see if any of them had fully understood what the man had been talking about.  "So you're saying this guy from the Hoffman Institute freed your demon friend?  So how do we stop it?  You yourself just said it shouldn't be wasted on an out of the way rest stop."


----------



## ErichDragon (Aug 12, 2003)

"Assuming what you say is true, why and how was the beast freed, and what does it want?  Why won't it let us leave the building?"


----------



## Jarval (Aug 13, 2003)

"I do not know how he freed it."  The trucker looks both a little embarrassed and annoyed by this.  "Or how to return the beast to its confinement.  As for what it wants, this place seems to have all its needs.  People to eat and torment, and the cold.  It would not be as happy in Arizona, shall we say."


----------



## Jarval (Aug 18, 2003)

Bump...


----------



## loxmyth (Aug 18, 2003)

Daunte turns to his silent companions, chewing his lip.  "So the thing can be burned.  You wouldn't happen to have a flamethrower lying around in the back somewhere, huh Mabel?"  He taps his chin in thought for a minute, turns to the door he'd come through minutes ago.  "Though there _might_ be something useful in the store.  Someone give me a hand in there?" he requested, hefting his flashlight and going back to the store, looking for anything that can generate heat: torches, matches, whatever.


----------



## Vardeman (Aug 18, 2003)

Hearing all the talk about heat and fire and flamethrowers, Danny ponders using some parts of the kitchen to cobble together a crude flamethrower. Propane cylinder, some length of hose, and a pipe, along with his lighter for an igniter might make a start.

(ooc: craft(mechanical) = 5)

V


----------



## Jarval (Aug 19, 2003)

Danny's investigation of the kitchen turns up a short length of rubber hosing and a nozzle for an icing gun, both of which seem pretty suitable for his plans.  Unfortunately, there's no sign of any suitable fuel in the kitchen...

Meanwhile, Daunte has gone back into the store, checking around the shelves.  The store has yielded quite a haul in the flammability stakes.  There are matches, several disposable lighters, a couple of camping stove gas cylinders at the back, some still unburnt (if slightly damp) magazines and newspapers, and quite a few varieties of aerosol deodorants.


*OOC:* And yet again, I've got to go away for a few days.  I'll be gone from the 21st until the 29th, and it's not too likely that I'll get any updates in.  Sorry about all of the interruptions the game's had of late, but once I'm the other side of this trip, I should be able to get things back to a regular update schedule.


----------



## loxmyth (Aug 22, 2003)

Daunte collects all the flammable items into a container of some sort for ease of carrying, carting them back into the diner area.  "So?  Think this'll be enough to take down a demon?" he asks with a grin, trying to keep the tone light.  Bending his knees, he deposits the stuff on the counter.  "I'm particularly enamoured with this baby."  He lightly taps the gas cylinder.  "Now we're cooking with gas!"


----------



## ErichDragon (Aug 22, 2003)

"There is a flare gun in my Jeep that would probably do some damage to an Ice Demon....my god, I can't believe I just said that."


----------



## loxmyth (Aug 26, 2003)

Daunte shrugs and grins lopsidedly.  "I know what you mean.  Think you can get to the flare gun?  Last time you guys went out there, the demon attacked you, didn't it?  Maybe we should see what we can put together with this stuff, go for the flares when we're armed.  What do you think, officer?"


----------



## Jarval (Aug 31, 2003)

*OOC:* I'm back   I'll update once I know what you folks plan to do, and things should start going at a decent pace again.  Sorry about all the recent interruptions, but I've been having a busy few months.


----------



## Jarval (Sep 1, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> I'll update once I know what you folks plan to do...



*OOC:* *Cough*  By which I mean I'm waiting for a definite course of action, and maybe posts from more than two players...


----------



## loxmyth (Sep 2, 2003)

*OOC:* Daunte would ideally like to get a flamethrower type weapon, but lacks the know-how to create one himself.  If someone else can put one together, fine.  Otherwise, he'll try to arm himself with makeshift torches made from rolled up magazines.  He'll also keep the matches.  After we've all got some way of defending ourselves, we can go get the flare, and finally chase after the demon.  That's the way Daunte sees it, anyhow.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Sep 5, 2003)

John had raised both his eyebrows at the trucker's first mention of the demon, and then fallen silent, deep in thought.  His mind went around in circles, running something like this.

_Phhhp.  Demons.  Riiight.

Then what killed those people?

What, people can't wield butcher knives anymore?

And the ice?

Hell, I could pull that chemistry trick.

And the wolf?

So a wolf went rabid.  Coincidence.

And the snow globe?_

At this point he started to waver.  No snow globe was made of the gas station, as far as he could tell.  So how did this man come into possesion of one?  Sensing weakness, one side of the argument pushed on against the other's increasingly feeble replies. 

_He could've had one made.

Right.  And then bring it here specifically to get stabbed.  Look, there are too many coincidences to be coincidences anymore.  Riley's stuff corroborates what the trucker said.  Either he's telling the truth, or they corroborated beforehand to pull off this whole stunt.  And considering acting out the stunt resulted in several people dead and no real gain in sight, either you're dealing with complete nutcases or demons.

Phhhp.  Demons.  Riiight._

And so it went for several roundabouts.  Until, finally:

_Phhhp.  Demons.  Riiig-

Look, just shut the F*** up, would you?  It's staring you right in the face!  Psychos or demons, either of which is dangerous.  So why don't you do something USEFUL for once and help the other arm themselves?  Jesus _christ....

John snapped out of himself.  Not only had he lost several minutes review his internal monologue, and not only had that monologue become a dialogue, but one side of the dialogue had become abusive.

Right.  Must be stressed.  Hoping to distract himself, he strides quickly and starts rumaging through the kitchen.  He even starts wistling an  old World War One music hall song he picked up somewhere.  As he does, he tries to remember back to his year as a senior in college, where he had known an eccentric chemistry professor named Mr. Garber.  Mr. Garber had always joked in class, wore a funny blue labcoat, and drank odd-colored liquids out of a glass beaker during lectures.  He didn’t suffer fools gladly, which meant John had often ended up receiving a telling-off (being slightly foolish himself), but they had been friendly with each other.

One odd night, John had met him in a bar.  Thoroughly sloshed, the professor had thrown one arm over his shoulder and began describing “his old revolutionary days,” which seemed to have taken place in a South American country, although Mr. Garber was vague on details.  Bemused, and not knowing whether or not to believe a word of it, John had listened as Garber had detailed how to set up an ambush, forage for supplies, and build high explosives out of common household products.

It was this last that John tried to recall, as he grabbed some dishwashing soap from under the sink.  When done, he places the massive medley of containers from all corners of the rest stop on one of the tables.  He then walks apologetically over to Mabel.  “Excuse me ma’am, but I’ll need some glass bottles.  Full or otherwise, if you don’t mind losing the contents."

Ooc: Using his 1337 Craft: Chemical skills and taking 10, John will make as many Molotov cocktails as he can scrape together from the supplies in the rest stop, and any extra glass bottles.  For fire safety reasons, he insists that if possible they confront the “madman” outside if possible.  While getting the flaregun, he could fill any of the extra glass bottles with gasoline from the pumps.


----------



## Jarval (Sep 7, 2003)

Setting quickly to work, John manages to fashion four Molotov cocktails out of empty soda bottles and various suitably flammable liquids taken from the kitchen.  Handing out these improvised weapons, along with the lighters, the groups feels a little more confident in it's armoury.  That said, the sight of Daunte swinging the gas cylinder around is more than a little unnerving in itself...


*OOC:* Right, if anyone's got anything they want to do before making a sorty outside, you've got until Monday, then I'll make the next update.  Good luck...


----------



## Vardeman (Sep 7, 2003)

Danny, if there's an extra gas cylinder, will finish his makeshift flamethrower and head out with the rest of the guys.  If anyone notices his lips moving and listens closely, they might recognize a litany of prayers to a God that even he didn't realize he still believed in.

V


----------



## Jarval (Sep 9, 2003)

*OOC:* Update tomorrow.  Sorry about the delay, been a bit busy...


----------



## loxmyth (Sep 10, 2003)

Daunte accepts the improvised molotov cocktail from John with a raised eyebrow, then his face breaks into an encouraging smile.  "There's a really story behind this, I can tell."  His gaze sweeps about the room for a moment, and then he moves to position himself beside the door, peering out sideways out into the wintry world outside.

"He could be anywhere out there, waiting for us.  Think he has a gun?"


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Sep 10, 2003)

John smiles warmly back, breaking out of his reverie.  "Would we act any differently if he did?" he asks rhetorically.  "Although," he says, forcing the words through his reluctant mouth.  "I'm beggining to think that... well, maybe...."  He pauses, the shrugs and smiles wanly.  "You saw the icicles, among other things."  He sounds like he's trying to convince himself of something, although not even he would be able to tell if asked _what_.

ooc:  Out of curiosity, how many empty glass bottles can John shove into his bag?  Consider it filled to capacity, if there's enough soda/beer around to do so....


----------



## Jarval (Sep 11, 2003)

John finds a dozen more empty bottles, and sticks them in his bag.  Seems like Mabel hasn't cleared out the empties for a couple of days...

*OOC:* So, still no real update.  I go into more detail about why in another thread, but the short version is that it'll be Friday morning before I update.  I'm really sorry about this, but I've got a majorly overdue assignment that I'm struggling with.  It's got to be handed in tomorrow by midnight, hence the Friday morning update.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Sep 11, 2003)

ooc: Speaking as someone who's been where you are... repeatedly (work habits?  What're those?)... good luck to you.


----------



## Jarval (Sep 12, 2003)

Danny spends a few minutes tinkering with the various items that he's gathered.  The result is a somewhat ugly looking collection of plastic tubing around the small gas cylinder and a lighter.  How effective it will be is yet to be discovered, but it sure as hell looks dangerous...

Now armed to the teeth, the group makes its way out to the lobby.  Carefully, Ben pushes the door open and you make your way out into the parking lot.  After only five struggling steps out into the deep drifts, the wind just stops.  Its eerily quiet as the snow gently falls around you...


*OOC:* OK, actions from everyone please.  I want to know where you're all heading, who's taking the lead, and so on.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Sep 13, 2003)

John gulps nervously, and wishes they'd talked this out earlier.  "Uh, OK, I'm going to the pumps.   Erm, Danny, come with me?"  He's not wildly enthusiastic about being anywhere _near_ the makeshift flamethrower, but the only two heavily armed people are the park ranger and him, and the ranger needs to open his car....  John begins trudging as quickly as possible through the snow, pulling his coat close around him.  "Good luck, guys," he says over his shoulder.  "See you in the restaurant."


----------



## Vardeman (Sep 13, 2003)

Danny, none too enthusiastic about getting near the gas pumps with his contraption, follows behind John, walking backwards and trying to look everywhere at once.

V


----------



## loxmyth (Sep 17, 2003)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> John smiles warmly back, breaking out of his reverie.  "Would we act any differently if he did?" he asks rhetorically.  "Although," he says, forcing the words through his reluctant mouth.  "I'm beggining to think that... well, maybe...."  He pauses, the shrugs and smiles wanly.  "You saw the icicles, among other things."  He sounds like he's trying to convince himself of something, although not even he would be able to tell if asked _what_.




Daunte shrugs, at a loss for words himself.  "Look, I don't understand what's going on... it doesn't make any sense to me.  But I _do_ know that I want out of here alive.  You guys be careful, the ranger and me'll head to the car to get the flares."  He gives the others a quick thumbs up, though it seems to lack any sort of conviction.  Taking a deep breath, readying a torch before him, he then follows Ben out into the swirling blizzard.


----------



## Jarval (Sep 19, 2003)

*OOC:* Update coming tomorrow.  I'd like a couple more people to post before I do, but it's better to keep things moving than hang around too long.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Sep 19, 2003)

ooc: I think we're short EricDragon, tmart, sixchan... anyone else?


----------



## Jarval (Sep 27, 2003)

Danny and John make a dash for the pumps, while Daunte and Ben struggle across to the ranger's car.  You all clearly hear the growl that echoes around the parking lot, rolling past the ranger and lawyer as the sound moves towards John and Danny.  A faint shape in the drifting snow quickly materializes into the form of the white wolf that you saw earlier, it's eyes glowing bright red as it pads towards the two seemingly helpless humans in front of it.  Involuntarily, Danny and John both step back from the fierce malice in the creature's gaze.

Ben quickly wrenches the Jeep's back door open, pulling the flare pistol out of it's box.  He snaps open the gun and loads one of the bulky cartridges, passing the weapon to Daunte.

"Get close to the thing, then shoot it.  I'm going to see if the Winchester makes any more of an impact than my sidearm."



			
				Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> ooc: I think we're short EricDragon, tmart, sixchan... anyone else?



*OOC:* Yup, those are the players we're down.  I think EricDragon hasn't been posting to any of his PbP games for the last month or so (he's been a bit busy, but I think he should be back some time soon), but tmart and sixchan seem to have just dropped off this game's radar


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Sep 27, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> A faint shape in the drifting snow quickly materializes into the form of the white wolf that you saw earlier, it's eyes glowing bright red as it pads towards the two seemingly helpless humans in front of it.  Involuntarily, Danny and John both step back from the fierce malice in the creature's gaze.




_Well, I guess it really is a demon.  Interesting._  That was one part of John's brain.  The rest was saying _Runrunrunrunrunrunrunrun_.  Trying to overcome the "flight" part of fight-or-flight, John fumbles with a lighter and a bottles of flamable liquid, almost dropping both when the molotov cocktail catches.  He hesitates a moment before throwing, to see what the thing will do, but then quickly overcomes his hesitation and hurls the bottle with all of his inconsiderable might.



> *OOC:* ...but tmart and sixchan seem to have just dropped off this game's radar




You could try e-mail....


----------



## Vardeman (Sep 30, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Danny and John make a dash for the pumps, while Daunte and Ben struggle across to the ranger's car.  You all clearly hear the growl that echoes around the parking lot, rolling past the ranger and lawyer as the sound moves towards John and Danny.  A faint shape in the drifting snow quickly materializes into the form of the white wolf that you saw earlier, it's eyes glowing bright red as it pads towards the two seemingly helpless humans in front of it.  Involuntarily, Danny and John both step back from the fierce malice in the creature's gaze.





			
				Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> John fumbles with a lighter and a bottles of flamable liquid, almost dropping both when the molotov cocktail catches. He hesitates a moment before throwing, to see what the thing will do, but then quickly overcomes his hesitation and hurls the bottle with all of his inconsiderable might.



Danny mutters a quick, "Oh, crap!" and lets the molotov hit the wolf-thing before trying out his home-made flamethrower, praying to heaven that it doesn't blow up in his hands.

V


----------



## loxmyth (Oct 1, 2003)

Daunte fumbled with the flare gun for a moment, utterly shocked that the ranger was giving him a weapon.  Even a relatively non-lethal one.  He began to stutter a protest, but shut up when he saw what the snow coalesce into the form of a wolf.  The sight of the thing sent a warm jet down the side of his pants.

_Omigod, omigod, omigod,_ was the only thought going through his mind at the moment.  _What the hell am I gonna do?_

The flare gun felt cold and clumsy in his hands, and he closed both hands around the grip in order to steady their shaking.  He was rooted to the spot, and he was suddenly acutely aware that sweat coated his body, even in this frigid environment.  His legs felt like jelly; he couldn't move.  Even so, a part of his brain still registered the ranger's last command.  He raised the flare gun timidly, pointed in the direction of that too-white wolf, and quickly squeezed the trigger.


----------



## Jarval (Oct 2, 2003)

*Initiatives:*
Daunte 18 + 2 = 20 4
John  17 + 1 = 19
Danny 7 + 2 = 9
Wolf ? + ? = ?

After a moment's panic, Daunte aims the flare gun at the wolf and hopes for the best.  If the what he was hoping was for the flare to miss the wolf by some distance, ricocheting off the wall of the rest stop, and almost hit Danny, then he succeeded admirably...  (To Hit: 11 + 2 - 4 - 2 = 6)

John picks this moment to hurl his Molotov.  The burning bottle arcs through the air, but goes wide, landing softly in the snow to the left of the creature.

Danny, now slightly panicked by all this friendly fire directed towards him, hurriedly ignites his makeshift flamethrower.  A gout of flame spews from the end of the plastic hosing, blasting across the wolf.  The creature emits an unearthly howl of agony, its fur and flesh seeming to melt away under the lance of fire as the gas tank gurgles alarmingly...  (The wolf takes 4 points of damage.)

Bounding back from the source of its pain, you see the creature's bones glinting through the hole burnt in its flesh.  They glitter in the firelight as the wolf's form shifts slightly.  Without warning, a spear of ice launches itself from the ground in front of the wolf, and hurtles at Danny, glancing off the shinbone of his left leg.  (Danny takes 3 points of damage.)


*Damage taken so far:*
Wolf: 4 HP
Danny: 3 HP


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Oct 2, 2003)

With the continuing litany of panic going through his head, John takes a few cautionary steps away from Danny and the burbling gas tank before lighting the second- and _godhelpme_ last- of his two molotov cocktails and letting it fly.


----------



## loxmyth (Oct 3, 2003)

Drawing heavy, ragged breaths as he lurches a bit closer to the demon, Daunte raises the flare gun and attempts to fire again.


----------



## Vardeman (Oct 3, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Without warning, a spear of ice launches itself from the ground in front of the wolf, and hurtles at Danny, glancing off the shinbone of his left leg.  (Danny takes 3 points of damage.)



Danny cries out as the spear of ice hits his leg.  Incensed by the pain he ignores the sounds coming from the gas tank of his jerry-rigged flamethrower and lets out another blast of flame, trying to wash the stream over any unexploded molotovs near the creature, as well as hitting the creature itself.  "Die, damn you, DIE!!!!!" he hollers baring his teeth in an unconscious mirror of the wolf's own visage.

V


----------



## Vardeman (Oct 3, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Without warning, a spear of ice launches itself from the ground in front of the wolf, and hurtles at Danny, glancing off the shinbone of his left leg.  (Danny takes 3 points of damage.)



Danny cries out as the spear of ice hits his leg.  Incensed by the pain he ignores the sounds coming from the gas tank of his jerry-rigged flamethrower and lets out another blast of flame, trying to wash the stream over any unexploded molotovs near the creature, as well as hitting the creature itself.  "Die, damn you, DIE!!!!!" he hollers baring his teeth in an unconscious mirror of the wolf's own visage.

V


----------



## Jarval (Oct 6, 2003)

Forcing his already cold fingers into action, Daunte snaps the flare gun open, ramming another cartridge into place and hurriedly fires again.  Despite the shoot-and-pray method of aiming used, the shot connects, and the flare slams into the wolf-creature, sending it sprawling to the ground as it melts away it's front leg.  (To Hit: 20 + 2 - 4 - 2 = 14, Damage 6.)

The sudden reduction in the wolf's height causes John's last bottle to sail over it's head, again landing gently.  (To Hit: 7 + 1 = 8.)

The wolf staggers back up, now standing on only three legs, only to meet with the business end of Danny's contraption.  It pauses just a moment, then the flames wash over it...  (7 points of damage)

Seconds later, there's nothing left but a rapidly freezing puddle on the snow.  And Danny holding a now wildly juddering collection of tubes and a gas canister.


----------



## Vardeman (Oct 6, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> The wolf staggers back up, now standing on only three legs, only to meet with the business end of Danny's contraption.  It pauses just a moment, then the flames wash over it...  (7 points of damage)
> 
> Seconds later, there's nothing left but a rapidly freezing puddle on the snow.  And Danny holding a now wildly juddering collection of tubes and a gas canister.



Danny, pumped on adrenaline, hurriedly gets rid of his quaking contraption, throwing it as far as he can, in the general direction of the wolf-thing, and then turns and runs, diving for cover behind the nearest available terrain.

V


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Oct 6, 2003)

John, seeing two burning molotov cocktails lying next to a "flamethrower" improvised from a propane tank, follow's Danny's lead behind the nearest cover... preferably _away_ from the gas pumps.


----------



## loxmyth (Oct 6, 2003)

Daunte's eyes widen as the wolf melts into a puddle of nothingness.  Spurred on by the sight of seeing the others racing away from the scene, the young law student follows suit, making a beeline for the safety of the diner.


----------



## Jarval (Oct 11, 2003)

You all dive for cover, and... nothing happens.  You're just about to get up to take a glance over, when with a *FOOOOM* Danny's flamethrower explodes violently, showering you with warm slush.

The following silence is eery, and you notice the snowfall has stopped.  A couple of people from the rest stop come out to the parking lot, looking with alarm at the crater in the snow as you trudge back towards the warmth of indoors...

**********

BJ works hard on Mr Riley with his retrieved medical kit.  Just as dawn breaks, his eyes flicker open, and he looks around at the room full of people.

"Has anyone seen my briefcase?"  He asks weakly, his voice filled with concern.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Oct 11, 2003)

"Right here, Mr. Riley," says John kindly handing him the breifcase.  Then he holds out the snowglobe.  "Although I think that you owe us an explanation."


----------



## Jarval (Oct 12, 2003)

Riley clutches at the briefcase, looking through it in panic until John holds out the snowglobe.

"Ah."  He says quietly.  "I guess I might owe you that explanation.  What's happened while I've been out?"


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Oct 12, 2003)

"It got one other person besides you.  He died." John grimaces.  "One of the _Trieze Corbins_ showed up.  Sorry about going through your things, but it seemed appropriate."  John seems genuinely apologetic.  “According to him, his master summoned the demon and protected him against it.  That was about all we got out of him.  After that, we, ah, killed it.  I think.  It melted, anyway.”


----------



## Jarval (Oct 14, 2003)

"A demon?  Oh, sh*t!"  Riley sits up quickly at John's words.  A bit too quickly, as he muffles a cry of pain, his hand shooting down to clutch at his bandaged side.  He gasps for breath, then forces himself to focus on John again.

"A demon.  But it's dead, you say?  What did it look like?"  Riley grabs a notebook from his briefcase, and sits ready to take notes, ignoring BJ's instance that he rest.  "Who did it kill? Did the Trieze Corbins cultist get away?  And don't worry about going through my things.  By the sounds of what's been happening, you made a good call."


*OOC:*  Don't feel that this conversation is limited to just John.  If any of the other characters has anything they'd like to ask Riley, feel free to chip in.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Oct 14, 2003)

"Er, a wolf.  A white wolf.  It sort of appeared out of the snow- I think it might have caused it.  Threw icicles at us."  John shakes his head as if still trying to disbelieve what he had seen.  "We've still got the guy.  As for who the thing killed, I don't know his name- maybe he had a wallet or something.  He was the guy with the sketchpad," says John, hoping to jog a memory.


----------



## loxmyth (Oct 14, 2003)

"Yeah, the guy with the sketchpad," Daunte adds somewhat unhelpfully, dusting the snow off his chest as he comes to stand beside John.  "He was in the bathroom, wasn't he?  Or was that you?  Sorry, I'm just turned around right now... you might've heard, we just killed a wolf demon."

The young law student plopped down on a nearby seat, taking a deep breath out and pushing his wireframe glasses up on his nose.


----------



## Jarval (Oct 16, 2003)

Riley looks blank at the description of the dead man, then nods his head.

"Ah, yes, I remember him.  He was just going out of the rest room as I went in.  He was just in the wrong place at the wrong time."  He shakes his head sadly, making a note.  "I don't suppose anyone knows his name?"

Turning to Daunte, he again nods.  "Yes, good work on that, but I think discussion of such matters might be better left until later."  He gestures towards the rest of the people in the restaurant.

Opening his wallet, he hands Daunte a business card with the words 'The Hoffmann Institute" in bold lettering across the top.

"Not many people have that number.  I'm going to make a call, and get an Institute car down here as soon as the roads are clear.  If you don't object, I'd like you two, and anyone else who saw the demon to accompany me to the regional headquarters.  If we can narrow down what kind of demon it was, it might well help us figure out just what Michel Galvin was up to.  That, and just what the hell that snowglobe does..."


*OOC:*  Right, we're drawing to a close with this adventure.  There are a few options about where we go from here, but I'll go into more detail in the OOC thread.


----------

